# Oh god dammit.  Really?  It really was because Kakashi let Rin die?



## SonicTron (Sep 5, 2012)

Go fuck yourself kishimoto.  I trusted that you would weave a believable backstory for Tobito, but instead you gave us the troped as fuck love and blame routine.

God. Dammit.


----------



## Black☆Star (Sep 5, 2012)

Butthurt Uchiha


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Yep. What a pathetic guy.

Tobi just lost all chances of being FV. TnJ victim confirmed.


----------



## Syntaxis (Sep 5, 2012)

Kishimoto is getting predictable. Such a shame, until now most if not all predictions made by anyone turned out to be false and the real thing was often much more interesting. Now... he's taking the cheesy way out. A real shame...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 5, 2012)

Even for an uchiha this is pathetic


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 5, 2012)

..... fuck you Kishi. Really. Fuck you. That's the most lameass reason you could come up with.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 5, 2012)

Ugh.  Two disappointing chapters in a row.  Dammit, Kishi.  You make it hard to keep supporting you sometimes.


----------



## Easley (Sep 5, 2012)

There has to be more to it because right now it's a pathetic excuse for everything he's done.


----------



## maxsteele77 (Sep 5, 2012)

It's like everything I hoped would never happen HAS happened in the last two weeks. This is stupid as fuck.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Sep 5, 2012)

There's more to it


----------



## SonicTron (Sep 5, 2012)

Easley said:


> There has to be more to it because right now it's a pathetic excuse for everything he's done.



I want to believe

I really want to believe

Because this is some god damn twilight-level bullshit


----------



## Addy (Sep 5, 2012)

*so we were right, it was becasue of rin*

i won't say "i" even though i posted a thread about it since i know many have reached this conclusion by themselves. 

anyway, tobi, you suck. your reason sucks ass and you will always suck  even his fire isn't that impressive. it was defeated so easily.


buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut, now madara is here  

and the kages are dead and i honestly don't give a shit 

anyway, shitty chapter. last page was the best. sorry tobi but madara burning a forest >>>>>>>>>> your shitty jutsu.  it is just fact


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 5, 2012)

trololololololol kishi is genius


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 5, 2012)

*"It's because you let Rin die"*

Is there more to this? She did use a medical jutsu to transplant his eye to Kakakshi, maybe that affected Obito in some way so when Rin died, that effect came to fruition, or Kishi's just a dumb fuck of a writer.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 5, 2012)

I think he told Kakashi that's the reason he's still alive.

But It looks like he doesn't blame Kakashi for that anyway.

I can sympathise with the guy.

Obito doesn't do that out of Sadness, he just can 't accept that close ones can die anytime.

( Which makes sense all of a sudden as why he's obsessed with Mugen Tsukuyomi. )


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 5, 2012)

It couldn't be any lamer than this. Rin's death.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't see any particular problem here. If someone really precious to me passed away, I would also despair.


----------



## shibunari (Sep 5, 2012)

Easley said:


> There has to be more to it because right now it's a pathetic excuse for everything he's done.



Well he is Obito


----------



## Marsala (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Kishido (Sep 5, 2012)

It's always about the girlst... Even in real life. Deal with it


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 5, 2012)

there's obviously more to it, with Madara here now, we''ll finally get some truth


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

love is a powerful thing.  Still we'll probably find out more when he has his flashback.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Nic said:


> love is a powerful thing.  Still we'll probably find out more when he has his flashback.



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Vargas (Sep 5, 2012)

Not everyone, i still don't give a darn


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 5, 2012)

He survived because of this, but I honestly don't think he cares about that anymore.


----------



## jgalt7 (Sep 5, 2012)

just because of that reasoning, obito needs to get his ass kicked...BAD.

all this because of puppy love....FFS.....


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 5, 2012)

No one bitched when Darth Vader did it.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 5, 2012)

Can you see why everyone calls Kishimoto a bad fucking writer now?



Skywalker said:


> No one bitched when Darth Vader did it.


...uh...yeah. There _was_ a lot of bitching about turning Vader into someone who 'did it for love'.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 5, 2012)

I knew it.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Sep 5, 2012)

*RIN'S DEATH ENDED THE WORLD?!*

What possible reason can I have to respect this guy now?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> I don't see any particular problem here. If someone really precious to me passed away, I would also despair.



Yea.

Like your parents.

Your brother.

Your adult spouse.

But your fucking _teenage crush_?

Gag me please. This is disgusting. I feel like I'm reading a shoujo.


----------



## rob1out (Sep 5, 2012)

Ugh.... We only got 4 pages of anything worthwile.  One was Obito saying it was because he let Rin die, two the fact that he finally did some Jutsus, and then madara coming and calling him obito proving they met..... not like we didnt already know that.  sighhhh


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 5, 2012)

If it's seriously because of a fucking girl I bet everyone in Japan is going "awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww" -_-


----------



## Kishido (Sep 5, 2012)

*Kakashi is the reason...*

... for the whole war, Akatsuki killing his friends and son on.

Poor guy is so fucked up... I hope he will still stand his man


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea.
> 
> Like your parents.
> 
> ...


Hey. At least most Shojo are competently written unlike this crap.


----------



## Sarry (Sep 5, 2012)

No everyone can handle the loss of a loved one. 
Obito believed Kakashi would keep her alive, and when she died: Obito couldn't let go. It is understandable.


----------



## SonicTron (Sep 5, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> No one bitched when Darth Vader did it.



Another horrible example, but at least then....there was a romance, and a pregnancy and shit.  Obito was just a kid.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 5, 2012)

If Tobi was Naruto, it would be because Sasuke died...


----------



## Kishido (Sep 5, 2012)

I bet Madara killed Rin to manipulate Obito even more


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh, he mad.


----------



## Naiad (Sep 5, 2012)

what happened to the kages?? >_>


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm sure Rin is proud in the afterlife.


----------



## Rama (Sep 5, 2012)

good God....Kishi


----------



## Brian (Sep 5, 2012)

Nic said:


> love is a powerful thing.  Still we'll probably find out more when he has his flashback.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 5, 2012)

At least it's not a guy.
But I don't think Obito cares about that anymore.


----------



## Escargon (Sep 5, 2012)

Well there you go, Obitofans called my theories lame.

CAUSE OF RINS DEATH, HES PLANTING BOMBS ON A BABY! ITS A BETTER STORY THAN A MADARA CLONE ISNT IT?!


----------



## Addy (Sep 5, 2012)

Marsala said:


> If Tobi was Naruto, it would be because Sasuke died...



to be fair, naruto and sasuke have a past. their love hate relationship is more complex than any relationship in this manga. it sounds gay but it is byonde gay!!!!!!!!!! 

so yes, naruto going evil cause sasuke died >>>>>>>>>>> rin dying.


----------



## Easley (Sep 5, 2012)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> I don't see any particular problem here. If someone really precious to me passed away, I would also despair.


And then start a world war and make plans to enslave everybody in a genjutsu? 

Being corrupted by Madara is the only thing I'll accept.


----------



## vegeta2002 (Sep 5, 2012)

At least Obito snapped over the loss of a woman. Nagato destroyed Konoha because his boyfriend died. Sasuke snapped over Itachi and Madara snapped over Izuna. Who was complaining back then?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 5, 2012)

Sarry said:


> No everyone can handle the loss of a loved one.
> Obito believed Kakashi would keep her alive, and when she died: Obito couldn't let go. It is understandable.


...a loved one? Obito had a _crush_ on Rin. That isn't love. 

And dear god, they were STILL IN A FUCKING WAR and Obito expected...


God, Kishimoto, you are the worst writer in Shonen!


----------



## Ichiurto (Sep 5, 2012)

Many men end their world and others world over women.

Women have always and will always be the bane of man.

They can make an entire race go extinct. That's happening right now, actually.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 5, 2012)

"Shitty motive" doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Sep 5, 2012)

Kishi loves ruining villains.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

vegeta2002 said:


> At least Obito snapped over the loss of a woman. Nagato destroyed Konoha because his boyfriend died. Sasuke snapped over Itachi and Madara snapped over Izuna. Who was complaining back then?



So in your life, crushes on teenage girls are more important than friendship and familial relationships?

Sad. So, so sad.


----------



## LoneyROY7 (Sep 5, 2012)

I started LOLing so hard when I saw that panel.

I was like "and here comes the shit-storm..."


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 5, 2012)

vegeta2002 said:


> At least Obito snapped over the loss of a woman. Nagato destroyed Konoha because his boyfriend died. Sasuke snapped over Itachi and Madara snapped over Izuna. Who was complaining back then?


Nagato snapped because his best friend committed suicide on his own kunai to save Konan. Sasuke snapped over all the manipulations.

Stop it with the sexism and homophobia.


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

I think we all knew that Rin is the main reason.  We still need to see Obito's flashback to see if that's the only reason which i personally doubt.


----------



## Sarry (Sep 5, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...a loved one? Obito had a _crush_ on Rin. That isn't love.
> 
> And dear god, they were STILL IN A FUCKING WAR and Obito expected...
> 
> ...



He loved her, and Kakashi told her to her face that Obito loved her. 

In the end, Obito did not have any closure from Rin prior to his crushing. He still couldn't move on, especially when she died.


----------



## Sadgoob (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 5, 2012)

Sarry said:


> He loved her, and Kakashi told her to her face that Obito loved her.
> 
> In the end, Obito did not have any closure from Rin prior to his crushing. He still couldn't move on, especially when she died.




OBITO WAS A 13 YEAR OLD IDIOT THEN! You know, at the age where people cant' tell what's different from a crush, puppy love, and true love?!


God, I can't believe you're finding Kishimoto's poor writing ACCEPTABLE.


----------



## Rama (Sep 5, 2012)

Man.....I hope he is actually plotting to kill Madara and this is all an act.


----------



## jgalt7 (Sep 5, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> No one bitched when Darth Vader did it.



i did....i really did.....


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 5, 2012)

If Rin had just accepted Obito, this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 5, 2012)

Maybe if he wasn't hiding in the shadows all those years he could have saved Rin his damn self.


----------



## jgalt7 (Sep 5, 2012)

it's official....kishi is fucking WHIPPED!


----------



## Black☆Star (Sep 5, 2012)

Sob stories everywhere . Next is Madara


----------



## Ichiurto (Sep 5, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> OBITO WAS A 13 YEAR OLD IDIOT THEN! You know, at the age where people cant' tell what's different from a crush, puppy love, and true love?!
> 
> 
> God, I can't believe you're finding Kishimoto's poor writing ACCEPTABLE.



I don't think adults can tell the difference between them, either. The divorce and Infidelity rates kinda prove this.


----------



## Synn (Sep 5, 2012)

Why the fuck does he blame Kakashi? Rin was a shinobi, too. It's her fault she died.


----------



## vegeta2002 (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> So in your life, crushes on teenage girls are more important than friendship and familial relationships?
> 
> Sad. So, so sad.



Most people lose their shit the first time they fall in love (immaturity and lack of experience). This is not to mention whatever Madara did to him. Uchiha's aren't exactly known for having great friendships and familial relationships (they kill both for more power).


----------



## rob1out (Sep 5, 2012)

I guess this reminds me of helen of troy and stuff.... war all over a girl.  man this is ridic


----------



## Treerone (Sep 5, 2012)

He said he doesn't blame Kakashi...

Clearly he had other motives.


----------



## Sayuri No Moe (Sep 5, 2012)

Laxus Dreyar said:


> Hahahahahahahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hahahahahahahahah!



No seriously, did you really thought you could escape from LOVE? ♥

Cupid was not throwing arrows in the Village Hidden in the Leaf. He was throwing ROCKS.


----------



## Frostman (Sep 5, 2012)

There better be more to this shit.


----------



## chan (Sep 5, 2012)

trollling level over 1 billion, the fact that he turned this way just because his teenege crush died is just to predictable he should have instead done some cool things like he wants to crush the world or w/e but really kishi :/
you took trolling to a new level...i must facepalm to this last 2 chapters for beeing so obvious


----------



## Marsala (Sep 5, 2012)

*Worst. Motive. Ever.*

Way to go, Kakashi. Because you failed to protect the Sakura palette swap, the whole world's gonna end!


----------



## Escargon (Sep 5, 2012)

So basically, Rin dies, Obito doesnt care if Kakashi is visiting his grave and cries, and starts killing babies and takes over the world?

Sounds like a good villain.


----------



## Sarry (Sep 5, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> OBITO WAS A 13 YEAR OLD IDIOT THEN! You know, at the age where people cant' tell what's different from a crush, puppy love, and true love?!
> 
> 
> God, *I can't believe you're finding Kishimoto's poor writing ACCEPTABLE.*



If you've been reading Kishi's manga and you're expecting anything else, you haven't been reading it properly. 

The fact that Naruto would face Tobi screamed a sob story for Tobi, and a future TnJ. 

And Rin is already established prior to Part II, and her death was arguably established in the earlier parts of Part II i believe. 
This development is more than acceptable.


----------



## Cyclonic (Sep 5, 2012)

man it feels like some kid from a forum took over writing naruto


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 5, 2012)

Rama said:


> Man.....I hope he is actually plotting to kill Madara and this is all an act.



You and me both.


----------



## jgalt7 (Sep 5, 2012)

what's madara's sob story, mito said no when he invited her to the konoha prom?

so he and hashirama had a cock fight at the valley of the end.....


----------



## jgalt7 (Sep 5, 2012)

Cyclonic said:


> man it feels like some kid from a forum took over writing naruto



does kishi have a daughter?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 5, 2012)

Your explanation is a bit farfetched, but I don't blame you.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Sep 5, 2012)

See the bright side Addy: Rin is first plot-relevant woman in this manga. It's passive relevance, but still existent.


----------



## hussamb (Sep 5, 2012)

yes what the fuck!


----------



## Dark Red Z (Sep 5, 2012)

*This is it, I give up.*

I was one of Tobi's biggest fans. But now...
I quit trying to make sense of him.


I'm going to don a mask, rename myself as Zarkdre, but pretend to be Tazmo, declare war on everyone and everything, because this world is a miserable place where good authors and compelling characterizations don't exist. 

So I'm going to create a world where authors don't give bullshit to their fanbase. This world doesn't need shitty writing. I will write and overwrite everything, and every fiction will become one with me.

If you really want to know why?
It's because.....

Tobi was made from FV material to utter pussy faster than a speeding bullet.


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

goodbye and good luck.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 5, 2012)

>Get friend zoned
>Go crazy and try to take over the world

Are you serious bro?


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 5, 2012)

If someone loses a loved one they mourn, they cherish the memories, they grow and become a stronger person in the end. 

If an Uchiha loses a loved one the whole world has to pay for it.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Gino (Sep 5, 2012)

Keep em coming


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

vegeta2002 said:


> Most people lose their shit the first time they fall in love (immaturity and lack of experience). This is not to mention whatever Madara did to him. Uchiha's aren't exactly known for having great friendships and familial relationships (they kill both for more power).



 

Yea Uchiha aren't known for having great friendships and familial relationships. That's why the central theme of the manga revolves around the Naruto-Sasuke friendship (granted, it's badly written), and said Sasuke flipped his shit because of his family.

Try again.


----------



## rob1out (Sep 5, 2012)

honestly, this is kubo level dissapointing right now.  i always repped naruto as my favorite manga.  but after this revelation.  it was completely disappointing.  I mean it's just too simple, there could have been SOOOO many different ways to write this, considering there was 3-4 years of obito's timeline missing until he attacked konoha.  BUT ALL WE GET IS IT's BECAUSE OF RIN?  what the fuck kishi.  WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Sarry (Sep 5, 2012)

It is even funnier when it was Obito that influenced Kakashi and helped him create a legend.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 5, 2012)

*Huge* part of the reason I didn't want it to be Obito.

_* SaiST sighs._

Oh well, flow with the punches 'n all that.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 5, 2012)

If I wasn't @the office, I'd let out a guffaw. 

Now its a good motive to seek personal vengence on Kakashi.. maybe...

But for becoming a world wide threat ? I miss the days when Nagato lost his puppy


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 5, 2012)

SonicTron said:


> Another horrible example, but at least then....there was a romance, and a pregnancy and shit.  Obito was just a kid.


That makes it okay? 



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...uh...yeah. There _was_ a lot of bitching about turning Vader into someone who 'did it for love'.


It was eventually accepted.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 5, 2012)

What's wrong with Tobi ?


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 5, 2012)

lol awesoe man


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 5, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> It was eventually accepted.


Does Naruto have a vast Expanded Universe like Star Wars to make it believable and well written?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 5, 2012)

I think we all saw this coming, at least I did. I'm not surprised though. It happens.


----------



## vegeta2002 (Sep 5, 2012)

Isn't this all explained by Pain's discussion on how the cycle of hatred is eternal? Tobi had to lose someone close to him for this manga to make any sense. Before the Obito reveal, when everyone thought he was Madara, people just accepted that Izuna's failed sacrifice is what drove him mad. What's the fucking difference really if Obito felt closest Rin?

Also, it would be quite poetic if Rin's death ultimately awoke both Kakashi's and Obito's MS.

P.S. *Pikacheeka*, stop talking to me as if I wrote this shit. You get no cool points with me for pointing out flaws in an obviously flawed manga.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't think Obito care about being friendzoned.
At least if she was still alive.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 5, 2012)

Well at least with Vader it was more complex than some dinky puppy love story.

What with a full-fledged marriage and Anakin being all sexually repressed.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm disappointed in the motive myself, but it seems to be about right for this particular manga, so whatever.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 5, 2012)

There's obviously more to it. Why are all of you so mad? 

Maybe Rin casted a forbidden jutsu before they left the cave that will resurrect Obito whenever she dies. Lol I know it doest make sense but nothing would surprise me at this point.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 5, 2012)

read stuff by pat rothfuss jim bucther and simon green.

You will laugh at Kishi then and all will be good.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 5, 2012)

You mean worse than Nagato's reason?


----------



## Treerone (Sep 5, 2012)

>Kakashi and Rin go to make out
>Kakashi's breath stinks
>Rin moves back and gets hit by boulder
>Kakashi forever covers his mouth

Clearly how it went down.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 5, 2012)

What did you people expect? 

I expected some form of "You let Rin die" once we figured out it was him. It's not that hard. Hell, beyond that you have to factor in what else he'll say. I don't know what you all expected (go ahead and say what you did) but this was pretty much going to happen lol.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 5, 2012)

Why are we mad? Its another example of the sexist piece of shit that Kishimoto is. Its an example of poor storytelling and the fact Kishimoto thinks we're all IDIOTS.


----------



## CopyNinja93 (Sep 5, 2012)

Maybe I just have low expectations but I don't really mind that being the reason 

Although, I'll be happy seeing Madara put Obito in his place


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 5, 2012)

Obito put the pussy on a pedestal.


----------



## BroKage (Sep 5, 2012)

People still had faith in Kishi after Tobi _actually_ turned out to be Obito?

You deserve to be mad. I'm just laughing. When a few of us pessimistically predicted it'd be because of Rin we got bitched and flamed at; truth hurts doesn't it?


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 5, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> If I wasn't @the office, I'd let out a guffaw.
> 
> Now its a good motive to seek personal vengence on Kakashi.. maybe...
> 
> But for becoming a world wide threat ? I miss the days when Nagato lost his puppy



Pretty much this.

At least if he were targeting just Kakashi, it would seem like a relatively justified, and believable, vengeance. But wanting to end the world? Over a childhood crush?


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

lol poor Kakashi, that's all I have to say.


----------



## SonicTron (Sep 5, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> That makes it okay?
> 
> It was eventually accepted.



Do you miss the part where I said it was a horrible example?  I just at LEAST there was some ACTUAL motivation.  Doesn't make it OK, but god damn it's a step up from what just happened.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 5, 2012)

Shice said:


> People still had faith in Kishi after Tobi _actually_ turned out to be Obito?
> 
> You deserve to be mad. I'm just laughing. When a few of us pessimistically predicted it'd be because of Rin we got bitched and flamed at; truth hurts doesn't it?


So we can't be angry for another waste of a female character Kishimoto made? We can't be angry that Kishimoto is a sexist piece of shit who writes so poorly it would be laughed at like poor fanfiction is?


----------



## LoneyROY7 (Sep 5, 2012)

We know. We know.

But you can't deny that Obito and Madara = EPIC.


----------



## dungsi27 (Sep 5, 2012)

Maybe Madara did the Obito what he did to Sasuke,but even better.

Itachis dead->Konohas gonna pay
Rins dead->the worlds gonna pay


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

It's also funny because he's met Kakashi twice now as a serious dude and neither time, he gave a shit about him.

Now all of a sudden he hates his guts.

Maybe Rin was off-paneled in Chapter 567 or something?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 5, 2012)

You'll be back, they always come back.


----------



## christoncrutches (Sep 5, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> There's obviously more to it. Why are all of you so mad?
> 
> Maybe Rin casted a forbidden jutsu before they left the cave that will resurrect Obito whenever she dies. Lol I know it doest make sense but nothing would surprise me at this point.



This.

"Whether *I* survived or not is not important. However..yeah..if you really wanna know why...it's because....you let Rin die."

That seems to be part of the reason why he survived, not his entire motivation for Infinite Tsukuyomi.


----------



## santanico (Sep 5, 2012)

This is why Itachi>>>>>>everyone else


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Sep 5, 2012)

Me: I'm gonna wait to next week. Maybe there's another reason.
NF member: Resistance is futile.
Me: No! I'll wait until next week. It could be something else.
*enter next week*
Me: .......
NF member: I told ya resistance was futile.
Me: That you did.


----------



## Zelavour (Sep 5, 2012)

Yeah i really laughed and said "What the fuuuuckk" behind the computer, what a dumb reason.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 5, 2012)

I believed it was gonna be because of Rin before it was cool. :hipster


----------



## La buse (Sep 5, 2012)

naruto is a shitty story, you should have seen this coming. The first and only rule with this manga: expect the wort to come, always.


----------



## Tidezen (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> So in your life, crushes on teenage girls are more important than friendship and familial relationships?
> 
> Sad. So, so sad.



So in your life, romantic love is less important than friendship and familial relationships? 

Sad. So, so sad.

Love comes in different ways, it seems.  I wouldn't be so quick to impart judgment on those who had experienced it differently.

Love is basically just something that you'd end yourself for.  No matter what that is.


----------



## Cyclonic (Sep 5, 2012)

naruto wasnt always so shittly written. this is just horrible tho


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 5, 2012)

No comments on how sexist Kishimoto is?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 5, 2012)

*scumbag kakashi*

being the catalyst to the shinobi's world greatest war cuz he let rin die


----------



## Dark Red Z (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't quit NF or the manga, I quit on him. 
Edo Madara+ is the saving grace remaining right now.


----------



## Escargon (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow this manga is pretty much ruined. 

It would be better to just let Tobi die with the mask on.


----------



## Khazzar (Sep 5, 2012)

Completly pathetic. Not worthy of a true villain.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 5, 2012)

Of course we saw it coming, but I didn't think Kishimoto would be ...


----------



## Easley (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's also funny because he's met Kakashi twice now as a serious dude and neither time, he gave a shit about him.
> 
> Now all of a sudden he hates his guts.


Yes, that's a problem. There was no build up at all and _now_ it's suddenly personal. If Kakashi was the focus in their previous meetings it would make sense. He didn't care though - it was always about Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Nic (Sep 5, 2012)

Shouldn't have made a promise he couldn't keep I guess.


----------



## Cyclonic (Sep 5, 2012)

Escargon said:


> Wow this manga is pretty much ruined.
> 
> It would be better to just let Tobi die with the mask on.



this all the way


----------



## tomatoxcherrylover (Sep 5, 2012)

I actually feel bad for Kakashi, tbh.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 5, 2012)

Palette swap in a black and white manga


----------



## Deana (Sep 5, 2012)

Easley said:


> Yes, that's a problem. There was no build up at all and _now_ it's suddenly personal. If Kakashi was the focus in their previous meetings it would make sense. He didn't care though - it was always about Naruto and Sasuke.


I think Kakashi figuring out his jutsu is what pissed him off and made everything personal.  Kakahsi will always be Obito's oblivious troll.


----------



## BroKage (Sep 5, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> So we can't be angry for another waste of a female character Kishimoto made? We can't be angry that Kishimoto is a sexist piece of shit who writes so poorly it would be laughed at like poor fanfiction is?


I understand getting mad the first few times, but after a certain point it's to be expected.


----------



## Mizura (Sep 5, 2012)

Well. Who knows. There could be some alternate explanation. So maybe Obito had this super dark power that can destroy the world from the start, but it was sealed or something and the key was sealed into Rin, so as long as Rin was alive the super dark demonic power would remain dormant. But when Rin died, all hell went loose.

That said, I'll settle for "thank goodness I stopped caring about this manga long ago."

That said, last week I lol'ed at the fact that the flashback made Obito look like a loser whose defining point in life was that the girl that he had a crush on had a crush on someone else. It was meant to be a joke though, I didn't expect it to Really be the cause of all this.


----------



## Melas (Sep 5, 2012)

Dark Red Z said:


> I don't quit NF or the manga, I quit on him.
> Edo Madara+ is the saving grace remaining right now.



And you think Edo-Madara will not have an equally ridiculous sob story because?

Obito has done more to cause destruction to the world than Madara ever managed, dead or alive.

Obito managed to collect 7 bijuus and revive the Juubi, what did Madara do, attack Konoha and lose Kurama.

The villains in this manga are pure trash. I have maintained that for a long while, you seem to be realizing that one at a time.


----------



## Xin (Sep 5, 2012)

Will Sakura become the next villain now? Naruto couldn't keep his promise to bring Sasuke back too


----------



## Use Words Like Rad (Sep 5, 2012)

~year of kakashi~


----------



## Kishido (Sep 5, 2012)

Dark Red Z said:


> I was one of Tobi's biggest fans. But now...
> I quit trying to make sense of him.
> 
> 
> ...



Butthurt is butthurt


----------



## Lovely (Sep 5, 2012)

Rin was important to him but at the same time this is a pretty lackluster reasoning for the the Big Bad .


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes, I'm lawling my ass off right now, but I'll hold off on my final judgement until all of Obito's secrets are laid out before us.

Hopefully, there is more to it then Rin.




Just awful.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 5, 2012)

This is shockingly bad, even for Kishi. I'd imagine Obito fans are pissed that he just turned him into the most pathetic character in the series instead of a badass.


----------



## Somnus (Sep 5, 2012)

It's not the worst motive ever.

It's obvious that Rin was the only person Obito REALLY cared about.

If the only one person in the world that you cared about died and someone gave you a solution to fix it and all of reality wouldn't you cooperate ? Sure I'd not go into a World War for it but this is a manga, everything is exaggerated by 100%


----------



## Addy (Sep 5, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> See the bright side Addy: Rin is first plot-relevant woman in this manga. It's passive relevance, but still existent.


no. there is no bright side to this


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 5, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> No comments on how sexist Kishimoto is?



Are you new to manga/anime or even japan culture for that matter? Women are described like this in tons of manga, usually shitty ones but yeah.

----
As for the chapter, most retarded reason i've read in quite some years, might be time to drop this awful piece of stinking shit.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 5, 2012)

Somnus said:


> It's not the worst motive ever.
> 
> It's obvious that Rin was the only person Obito REALLY cared about.
> 
> If the only one person in the world that you cared about died and someone gave you a solution to fix it and all of reality wouldn't you cooperate ? Sure I'd not go into a World War for it but this is a manga, everything is exaggerated by 100%



Obito doesnt offer to fix all reality, if he did he would be received with open arms by the Kages, he wants to enslave the world in an eternal genjutsu. Even if it was a blissful genjutsu it still doesnt fix reality, at all, but takes you away from it.


----------



## Mizura (Sep 5, 2012)

Addy said:


> no. there is no bright side to this


The bright side to this is that we shall get many entertaining memes out of this.

We'd better.

NOW.


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## V The Wonderman (Sep 5, 2012)

Fucking lame. This is exactly what ive feared whole long week. My perfect, usual morning cappucino just went cold when i was too busy facepalming to the page 12. Fuck this shit. Didn't expect all answers in one chapters, but this don't really....raise expectations? 

Seriously, only thing im waiting about this is Hitler's Reaction. It will be legendary.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Sep 5, 2012)

like we couldnt see it coming...


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 5, 2012)

This manga... i don't even have more words to describe how bad it is.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Sep 5, 2012)

The sad thing is that everyone joked that this would happened ....... and although I think Naruto is a poor manga and Kishi a terrible writer I didn't think he was that bad to go ahead and use this as a reason. Turns out I was wrong. I did actually think Obitio would get a proper story and get a detailed explanation for why he went down this path rather than just because the girl he wanted to sleep with died. Fucking hell Kishi you sunk to a new low.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Sep 5, 2012)

*Best reason EVA!Like, seriously guys 

I don't care though.. The most important thing is lulz to be had *


----------



## dungsi27 (Sep 5, 2012)

Tobis more fucked up than Sasuke.

And they used to say hes the one who tamed hatred itself..


----------



## Bitch (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh, Kishimoto.


----------



## auem (Sep 5, 2012)

for obito there couldn't have been any other motive.....
if you accept tobi as obito,then you have to accept it....

and that's the reason i never wanted tobi to be obito...


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 5, 2012)

It really couldn't be any worse than this. The epitome of lame. Obito is like the king of patheticness.


----------



## Use Words Like Rad (Sep 5, 2012)

Somnus said:


> It's not the worst motive ever.
> 
> It's obvious that Rin was the only person Obito REALLY cared about.
> 
> If the only one person in the world that you cared about died and someone gave you a solution to fix it and all of reality wouldn't you cooperate ? Sure I'd not go into a World War for it but this is a manga, everything is exaggerated by 100%



Yes the mental kidnap and control of _everyone in the world_ is the solution of a rational human being but tbh he does only have half a functioning brain plus is an Uchiha so


----------



## Undead (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow Kishi....


----------



## Bitch (Sep 5, 2012)

Anyone who tries to justify Kishi's shitty writing after this chapter is delusional.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Tidezen said:


> So in your life, romantic love is less important than friendship and familial relationships?
> 
> Sad. So, so sad.
> 
> ...



Cute. 

So riddle me this.

Why is romantic love suddenly important after 600 chapters of a manga that is CENTERED around friendship and familial love? Romance has meant jack shit in this manga. Not even the hero cares about it, seeing as being the Hokage and changing the world and saving his bff constantly over-ride his interest in Sakura. 

It's hack writing. It's so bad it's comical. Kishi tried to turn the tables on his own themes.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 5, 2012)

Maybe her death was really horrific and gory.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 5, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Maybe her death was really horrific and gory.


Frankly, that'd make things WORSE.


----------



## Recal (Sep 5, 2012)

I never liked Tobi as a villain. Never liked Pain, either. Now I know why to both. Must've been able to smell the lame emanating from their every pore...


----------



## vered (Sep 5, 2012)

this is the worst possible motive.
even nagato had several culminating motives behind his goal.
it was not just one person.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm sorry but Obito is a pussy.The worst motive ever


----------



## hussamb (Sep 5, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Maybe her death was really horrific and gory.



and obito knew that becoz?


----------



## AlphaReaver (Sep 5, 2012)

Goodbye Zarkdre.


----------



## Undead (Sep 5, 2012)

*Admit it.*

You thought about world domination after a hot chick friend zoned you, and she ended up dying because of your friends failure to protect her. Admit it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

hussamb said:


> and obito knew that becoz?



He watched and didn't do anything.

Just like how he was alive but didn't try to protect her himself.

Seriously unless she died in the same battle he was buried in, he has no excuse.


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Sep 5, 2012)

She was 13. She was hardly a hot chick.


----------



## Escargon (Sep 5, 2012)

I actually enjoy reading Naruto in a new way. How much Kishi can troll us all. Thats the reason i read this manga now. You go Kishi!

The question is, can Kishi top the lame reveal of the second Friend? I bet he can.


----------



## NO (Sep 5, 2012)

You're jumping to way too many conclusions.

Girls have never friendzoned me. In fact, I've got plenty of chicks on facebook ready to hang out with me.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 5, 2012)

@hussamb: Because Kakashi has Obito's eye !



That said.....this is a pretty shitty reason, Kishi !!!!


----------



## Undead (Sep 5, 2012)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> She was 13. She was hardly a hot chick.


To Obito, she was a dreamboat.


----------



## Bitch (Sep 5, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> I never liked Tobi as a villain. Never liked Pain, either. Now I know why to both. Must've been able to smell the lame emanating from their every pore...



Its all about Orochimaru.


----------



## Lovely (Sep 5, 2012)

At least he wasn't as friendzoned near his death as he was in the beginning. Obito got some hand holding action.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 5, 2012)

It's quite immature really. But that's what we got to put up with.

I sure hope we get a few more details than what we have at present.


----------



## Use Words Like Rad (Sep 5, 2012)

Paragon said:


> To Obito, she was a dreamboat.



So what you;re saying is Obito was mentally retarded even before half his brain got crushed? Manga supports this.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 5, 2012)

girls > guys


----------



## auem (Sep 5, 2012)

i hope obito is simply torturing kakashi with those words....
but again it is very difficult to imagine obito having reasons other than rin....


----------



## KevKev (Sep 5, 2012)

This sure is Kakashi's year  Poor Kakashi


----------



## Undead (Sep 5, 2012)

Use Words Like Rad said:


> So what you;re saying is Obito was mentally retarded even before half his brain got crushed? Manga supports this.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Sep 5, 2012)

I admit. I lol'd. 

We haven't seen all of it, though.


----------



## Bitch (Sep 5, 2012)

Don't worry Oro's return will save this manga.

...Or at least attempt to salvage what little "good" remains in it.


----------



## Mephissto (Sep 5, 2012)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> She was 13. She was hardly a hot chick.



You don't know what age she died.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 5, 2012)

This is pretty stupid but then again.....maybe it was because I am so used to malexmale bonds being rubbed on our faces by Kishi (NarutoxSasuke) .....


----------



## hussamb (Sep 5, 2012)

ok new theory here 
obito did not die, he was saved by madra or zetsu.
and becoz his face and body were crushed, he was looking like an ugly beast. so he did not show his face to rin, but he was stalking her like a crazy.


----------



## jgalt7 (Sep 5, 2012)

i discovered kishi's writing style of late....

he visits the forums......

writes down ideas....

puts them in a box.....

give it a shake.....

a new chapter is born.....

like a magic 8 ball.....

kinda like who is tobi.....he puts in several names, obito showed up......then, what is his motive.....kakashi let rin die........


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 5, 2012)

Admit it, the manga should've been called Kakashi from the start.


----------



## iJutsu (Sep 5, 2012)

Next villiain's motive will be that his dog got killed by Kakashi when he was angsting after his dad's death.


----------



## PainHyuuga (Sep 5, 2012)

you're underestimating the damages from being friend-zoned


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 5, 2012)

World Domination ?
I think you mean Eternal Tsukuyomi.


----------



## Use Words Like Rad (Sep 5, 2012)

Kakashi is shonen manga Naruto(tm)'s greatest villain.


----------



## auem (Sep 5, 2012)

i just hope there is more to it...afterall moons-eye-plan is something that madara brainwashed him to believe...whatever he does,madara has had bigger hand in it...


----------



## Undead (Sep 5, 2012)

PainHyuuga said:


> you're underestimating the damages from being friend-zoned


Been there, done that. Sucks, but it's not worth sulking over.


Yagami1211 said:


> World Domination ?
> I think you mean Eternal Tsukuyomi.


Basically the same thing.


----------



## azn7136 (Sep 5, 2012)

Obito is clearly trolling... Look at his smirk and his chuckle after seeing Gai's and Kakashi's reactions. Then he tells them to not be hasty, probably in making a judgement about what he just lied about.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 5, 2012)

>We read a weekly manga

>Learn to be patient and find out the whole story

>Everything is starting to make sense

>He was obviously brainwashed by Madara


----------



## Recal (Sep 5, 2012)

Bitch said:


> Its all about Orochimaru.



It is.  He's the only one not standing in front of Naruto at the moment.

Madara had better do something awesome and get out of the way.  Either that, or kill Obito for us before bowing out.  That would make him a hero of the manga in my eyes.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Sep 5, 2012)

*Its without a doubt the most lulz worthy, so its a win in my book :ho*


----------



## BlueBird (Sep 5, 2012)

This is the first time in years when i feel like giving up on this manga.

I can not rationalize how this guy with his school boy crush was the reason Minato and Kushina had to die and Naruto was left as baby with Kyuubi sealed in him.. I mean all this tragic story was becuase of... Rin... riiiiight...   

I will wait for a couple more chapters I guess, but right now i really don't care even how this fight ends...


----------



## azn7136 (Sep 5, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Way to go, Kakashi. Because you failed to protect the Sakura palette swap, the whole world's gonna end!



Obito is trolling. After seeing kakashi and gai's reactions, he chuckles, and tells them not to be hasty, probably in making an assumption or judgement based on what he just said.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Sep 5, 2012)

Escargon said:


> I actually enjoy reading Naruto in a new way. How much Kishi can troll us all. Thats the reason i read this manga now. You go Kishi!
> 
> The question is, can Kishi top the lame reveal of the second Friend? I bet he can.



Edo Tensei Rin. 

You heard it here first.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 5, 2012)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> She was 13. She was hardly a hot chick.


Says you... [/lolicon]


----------



## God Movement (Sep 5, 2012)

This manga is awful.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 5, 2012)

azn7136 said:


> Obito is trolling. After seeing kakashi and gai's reactions, he chuckles, and tells them not to be hasty, probably in making an assumption or judgement based on what he just said.



^Indeed. There's more to it than that.


----------



## Johnny Kage (Sep 5, 2012)

Cheap. Next step is TNJ to end this pathetic war arc. I can see that comming...


----------



## Dolohov27 (Sep 5, 2012)

I made a joke about this like two weeks ago, i had no idea it would actually come true.


----------



## jgalt7 (Sep 5, 2012)

here is the freaking plot hole in all this stupid reasoning.....

if he loved her so much, then why did he leave her and pretend to be dead.....

but no....just blame it all on kakashi......

fucking retard....


----------



## Mephissto (Sep 5, 2012)

I guess he awakened MS because of it.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 5, 2012)

Obito -> friendzoned by Rin -> *DARKNESS*
Naruto -> friendzoned by Sakura -> *LIGHTNESS*


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Sep 5, 2012)

DOUBLE TROLLED


----------



## Mephissto (Sep 5, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> here is the freaking plot hole in all this stupid reasoning.....
> 
> if he loved her so much, then why did he leave her and pretend to be dead.....
> 
> ...



You should learn to read. He doesn't blame it on Kakashi.


----------



## Escargon (Sep 5, 2012)

Maybe i would, click my sig and find out.


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Sep 5, 2012)

Mephissto said:


> You don't know what age she died.



Unless Kishi retcons it, she was 13. The Ninetails attack on Konoha was just a year after Kakashi Gaiden.


----------



## Drums (Sep 5, 2012)

I dont know. There's still a lot of things that Tobi needs to say about his story for me to make an assumption. Right now, the way he's said most things about him make them sound fishy to me.

If it were true, it'd be the most romantic thing ever in this manga(yes I said it ) but it'd also feel incomplete, like a plot hole, cause it wouldnt feel right for Rin to be the only reason Tobi's doing all this.


----------



## Milo- (Sep 5, 2012)

Paragon said:


> You thought about world domination after a hot chick friend zoned you, and she ended up dying because of your friends failure to protect her. Admit it.



Shit dude, I only needed to be friend zoned by a hot girl to think about world domination. If she had died, I would have annihilated the entire planet by now. I'm with Obito on this one. You don't fuck with someone's waifu, you just don't.


----------



## TheGrizzly (Sep 5, 2012)

And people said Obito was not an emo... I at least hope Kishi will come up with a believable explanation about his backstory, how he survived,how did he become so strong etc. Otherwise I will never fucking ever read Naruto again.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea Uchiha aren't known for having great friendships and familial relationships. That's why the central theme of the manga revolves around the Naruto-Sasuke friendship (granted, it's badly written), and said Sasuke flipped his shit because of his family.
> 
> Try again.



Sasuke -> Naruto friendship isn't all that. They were classmates, but they knew each other properly for only a year. Furthermore, half of the time they were at odds with each other.

The fact that Obito has additional romantic feelings for Rin doesn't erase the fact that the two of them went through the exact same shit together. They knew each other since they were classmates as well and they were in the same team for _years_, which is actually more than both Naruto and Sakura can say for Sasuke. The fact that they were good friends when they parted ways is another thing Naruto and Sakura can't say for Sasuke. There was no "severing" of bonds.

You want to complain the relationships in Naruto are unbelievably strong with little development? Go right ahead. Now praising the Naruto and Sasuke relationship of all things while bashing others when they are exacly the same or worse is bullshit.


----------



## Mephissto (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He watched and didn't do anything.
> 
> Just like how he was alive but didn't try to protect her himself.
> 
> Seriously unless she died in the same battle he was buried in, he has no excuse.



Having half of your body destroyed doesn't count as an excuse ?


----------



## gus3 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'll admit I saw this development coming a mile away. But people have started wars for more stupid reasons.


----------



## azn7136 (Sep 5, 2012)

Although I believe Obito is trolling Kakashi, remember when Naruto saw Hinata "die"? He doesn't even have a crush on her. Naruto went ape-shit there.


----------



## Edo Madara (Sep 5, 2012)

He did all of this for this girl


----------



## CrazyAries (Sep 5, 2012)

This thread. 



Cyclonic said:


> man it feels like some kid from a forum took over writing naruto



This made me LOL.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> No comments on how sexist Kishimoto is?



You don't want to have that discussion.  It will be ugly and this thread has been lulzy.

Anyway.  I was proven wrong.  I actually gave Kishimoto the benefit of the doubt....but I ain't mad.  Rin's death is a lame reason for sticking explosive tags on a baby, killing his mother, and endangering the world.  More explanation may be coming, but it may make things even worse than they are.



Deshi Basara said:


> *I don't care though.. The most important thing is lulz to be had *



Yup.  That's how I feel right now.


----------



## omixeo (Sep 5, 2012)

This is the gayest thing since aids. I don't even know what else to say. Super disappointed in this garbage ass-pull.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Sep 5, 2012)

Bitch said:


> Anyone who tries to justify Kishi's shitty writing after this chapter is delusional.



Yeah.  Even if you ignore the reason, the dialogue is really cliche and bad.  "Looks like you're having fun  (Madara appears) Obito"
"Don't make that face Kakashi"


----------



## Teach (Sep 5, 2012)

How can you guys eat Kishimoto's shit with a smile on your face?



Seraphiel said:


> I'm an 8 year old child soldier and my love interest who rejected me died, now I'm evil.
> 
> I don't even...


The writing can't get worse than this.

So bad.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Sasuke -> Naruto friendship isn't all that. They were classmates, but they knew each other properly for only a year. Furthermore, half of the time they were at odds with each other.
> 
> The fact that Obito has additional romantic feelings for Rin doesn't erase the fact that the two of them went through the exact same shit together. They knew each other since they were classmates as well and they were in the same team for _years_, which is actually more than both Naruto and Sakura can say for Sasuke. The fact that they were good friends when they parted ways is another thing Naruto and Sakura can't say for Sasuke. There was no "severing" of bonds.
> 
> You want to complain the relationships in Naruto are unbelievably strong with little development? Go right ahead. Now praising the Naruto and Sasuke relationship of all things while bashing others when they are exacly the same or worse is bullshit.



Uh I wasn't praising it. I said it was crap.

The reason I brought it up is because it's the central theme of the manga. It's the motivation behind the hero's actions. 

To suddenly turn things around and have romantic love be a crucial part of the manga, when it's meant nothing for 600 chapters, is just bad writing. No matter how badly the themes of friendship and brotherhood have been written in some peoples' opinions, that doesn't change the fact that they were always THERE and have driven the manga. 

Changing things this drastically this far in is absurd.

Seriously, the manga went from something with themes that FMA (note I am NOT comparing quality) had, to something with themes that this has:

[YOUTUBE]looREyWFu1Q[/YOUTUBE]

Maybe Sakura will TnJ him.


----------



## Milo- (Sep 5, 2012)

To be fair, I think this is only half the story. There's some ambiguous things that need to be addressed. 

Remember when Nagato died? Obito was sad that Nagato used his resurrection technique on konoha when he was supposed to save it for him. I think Obito died, and is somehow still dead, and that's part of the reason why he is so fucked up now.


----------



## Tidezen (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Cute.
> 
> So riddle me this.
> 
> ...



That's true--romantic love has seen almost zip in this manga...which is odd, since it's been centered around themes of love and bonds for its entirety.

Yeah, Naruto's love for his own career plans, and love of his friend Sasuke overrode his feeling for Sakura.  Hinata always loved Naruto from the background, only mentioned it when he was about to die, and then never made a big deal of it since.

And now Obito loved Rin, and wasn't afraid to say it.  

I was wrong myself, I thought Kishi would make it more about family and country regarding Obito's downfall.  Since this hadn't been a manga that dealt with romantic love very much before, I thought Kishi would keep it that way.

But apparently I was wrong, and I'm frankly glad that I was.

If people didn't like Nagato's reasoning, then they probably wouldn't like Obito's either.  But I, for one, loved it.  He loved an idea more than himself.  He wanted true peace, and end to war.  All war.  That's not to say I agree with his methods, but the idea behind it? Yeah, of course.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Sep 5, 2012)

I smiled reading that line knowing what your guys reaction to it would be.
And yeah, if that's all it's complete and utter bullshit, and shits on Obito's character.


----------



## Orochimaruwantsyourbody (Sep 5, 2012)

*What if Obito was lying about his motive?*

Instead of being mad about Rin dying, what if Obito's penis was crushed by the rock? That could drive a guy mad.


----------



## Lovely (Sep 5, 2012)

Seeing Tobi talk all that nonsense and knowing the reason for his brain melt makes me laugh.


----------



## Rios (Sep 5, 2012)

Where is the explanation, folks? This is it???????? I hope all Tobito supporters are happy with this


----------



## shintebukuro (Sep 5, 2012)

Unfortunately, this chapter was dedicated mostly to a rehashed flashback, so we didn't get any new information.

But you have to give it a chance. We're probably about to hear the whole story.


----------



## CrazyAries (Sep 5, 2012)

Kishimoto is trollin' right now.


----------



## Helios (Sep 5, 2012)

*So how do you feel all you...*

..Obito fanatics? What is your opinion as far as the revelation of the inner motives that inspired 'Tobi's' actions and decisions all these years? 

The final villain is someone with a mere sob story not at all different from the likes of common enemies that the protagonists have faced throughout the course of the manga.There is nothing special about him.Nothing.

Your desire has been realized but it destroyed the manga.Are you at least a bit sceptical?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 5, 2012)

I knew it. I fucking called it. You happy now Obito fans? You got Obito and then you got this. In fact I have to say I'm happy Izuna wasn't Tobi, because then Kishi would have fucked up his reasoning just as badly.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm fine with that, why do you ask ?


----------



## BroKage (Sep 5, 2012)

People STILL think Tobi is final villain?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Tidezen said:


> If people didn't like Nagato's reasoning, then they probably wouldn't like Obito's either.  But I, for one, loved it.  He loved an idea more than himself.  He wanted true peace, and end to war.  All war.  That's not to say I agree with his methods, but the idea behind it? Yeah, of course.



What? How can you even compare the desire for world peace to a teenage crush?


----------



## Helios (Sep 5, 2012)

Shice said:


> People STILL think Tobi is final villain?



Some people did not read the final page.


----------



## gus3 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm telling you wars have been fought over women before. Helen of Troy. Um... Pretty sure Alexander the Great took over the known world to get away from his mother. Mark Anthony started a Roman Civil War because Cleopatra wouldn't put out if he didn't... Darth Vader turned to the dark side and destroyed the Jedi to save his wife if I remember correctly, didn't end well. Ooh, Yoko Ohno breaking up the Beatles threatened to spark global riots.

Also, I'm sure the whole prospect of world domination didn't factor into Obito's decisions at all.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 5, 2012)

this chapter might be feeling like a double edged sword for Tobito fans


----------



## Timeshift (Sep 5, 2012)

Obito might just be a puppet for Madara after all, starting all this for his own purpose with Madara ready to hi-jack it for other purposes.

And there is more to the whole thing. Sasuke went to see the ones with the answers, I believe that will be quite significant for understanding the big picture here.


----------



## Helios (Sep 5, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> this chapter might be feeling like a double edged sword for Tobito fans



Exactly my point.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Obito? Final villain?


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Sep 5, 2012)

It's official.  Kishi sucks at writing motives for villains.


----------



## shintebukuro (Sep 5, 2012)

We've only seen the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Sep 5, 2012)

First of all,Obito isnt the final villian.The final vilian is either Madara or Sasuke,but my guess is that Obito is done.I wont lie,I thought Rin might be some of the reasons Obito gone to the bad,but not THE REASON.I really hope there's more to it then we know,cause it really downgrade Obito's character for me..


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 5, 2012)

Helios said:


> fanatics?


That's not very nice.



> What is your opinion as far as the revelation of the inner motives that inspired 'Tobi's' actions and decisions all these years?


Eh.  Could have been better.




> sob story


Anyone who didn't see a sob story coming probably forgot which series this is.




> Your desire has been realized but it destroyed the manga.


I think you're overreacting a little. 




> Are you at least a bit sceptical?


Of what?  His identity? His motives?


Edit: Oh, and I've never cared about whether or not Tobi or Madara or Sasuke or Tenten or whoever the fuck else is the final villain.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Sep 5, 2012)

Kishi left it pretty darn open that he's still possibly being controlled, not saying he is, but the whole 'You can call me by THAT name, sure'  is a little strange.


----------



## mayumi (Sep 5, 2012)

Obito is officially worse than sakura or any other fangirls in love in this manga. It also makes me fear in kishi's opinion of love.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 5, 2012)

He's at the very least not saying the whole truth. In this chapter he tried too hard to mentally attack Kakashi for it to be true.


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Sep 5, 2012)

The friendzone drives a man insane. On a serious note, this would be like Naruto deciding to destroy the world because the Ramen guy was killed. It just doesn't make sense for Obito to be this crazy over a teenage crush


----------



## Helios (Sep 5, 2012)

Saizo sarutobi said:


> First of all,Obito isnt the final villian.The final vilian is either Madara or Sasuke,but my guess is that Obito is done.I wont lie,I thought Rin might be some of the reasons Obito gone to the bad,but not THE REASON.I really hope there's more to it then we know,cause it really downgrade Obito's character for me..



Tobi was created as final villain material.That was the obvious intention of the author for some years now.Take into account the fact that Madara's reappearence was the result of a random series of events.

My point is that it does not really matter who the finall villain will be in the end,but that Tobi was build with that prospect.And this character has turned out to be utterly pathetic.


----------



## gus3 (Sep 5, 2012)

WorstUsernameEver said:


> The friendzone drives a man insane





Admit it, you would too.


----------



## Helios (Sep 5, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> That's not very nice.



Perhaps but i dont know how else to characterize the obsession to support the most irrational plot development ever.The fact that it turned out to be the correct one is irrelevant.


----------



## jgalt7 (Sep 5, 2012)

doesn't really matter......the flashback and the events lately proves what a fucking moron obito is......

stood by and took a face full of rasengan without even teleporting or using the fan...yes he can teleport anywhere, even away from teh bijuu bomb because he has been spamming it earlier in the story (the kyuubi attack on konoha, racing to get to sasuke first...dude can be anywhere he wants to be on the freaking planet but he just stood there)....

he fucking talks of killing naruto (on kyuubi mode) and the masters...and what does he come up with?  a fucking katon to kill the kyuubi........seriously?  not gonna use your MS or your rinnegan?  you'd rather use a katon ?  against the kyuubi?

blames kakashi for the death of rin?  what the fuck did obito do to prevent it?  he wasn't dead.  if he loves this bitch so much, then why the fuck did he pretend to die and leave her.......moron......

got the chance to kill naruto when he was a baby?  what the fuck stopped him?  he already killed like half a dozen anbu trying to get to kushina.......now it's biting him in the ass......

his motive is stupid, just like him....even if he is lying about it, the truth is probably something stupider, like he lost his goggles or something.....

fucking joke ass villain......


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Sep 5, 2012)

Cyclonic said:


> man it feels like some kid from a forum took over writing naruto



it felt like that for a while.  the whole war is like naruto the fanfic.


----------



## Leptirica (Sep 5, 2012)

Perhaps my power of denial is very strong, but I find myself completely unable to buy this shit. 

I don't care, call me what you will - oh, but I'm a bad guy because of this long dead girl I knew twenty years ago. 

All that 'I'm no one' blahblah just stinks of some serious meddling with his mind.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Sep 5, 2012)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> Instead of being mad about Rin dying, what if Obito's penis was crushed by the rock? That could drive a guy mad.



That would suck.

But yeah, this can't just be about Rin.


----------



## mayumi (Sep 5, 2012)

*Obito's reason for wanting fantasy world...*

is cause of the stupid movie? Obito wants to live in lala fantasy world where he gets Rin. Even if Obito were to revive rin, she would still love kakashi and she would not approve of obito. But in fantasy world obito would be happy cause he would get all his wishes fulfilled.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey, if reality sucks for you, why not construct a false reality that doesn't suck? 

Not saying I agree with it, but I can see the logic.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Sep 5, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> What did you people expect?
> 
> I expected some form of "You let Rin die" once we figured out it was him. It's not that hard. Hell, beyond that you have to factor in what else he'll say. I don't know what you all expected (go ahead and say what you did) but this was pretty much going to happen lol.



We all knew it was the root of Tobi's madness, but it's way too simplified in order for it there to be any sympathy to Obito's plight.  And compare it to the scale of what Tobi's current actions are...and it becomes pathetic.  

It's like kid Kakashi deciding to take over the world after his father's suicide.  He didn't do that.  He just became a hardass.


----------



## Evil (Sep 5, 2012)

Let's try to keep the context, Obito says the reason he never showed up before to Kakashi is because he let Rin die, he didn't say that's the reason he was planning on destroying the world.

We don't know what kind of influence Madara had, or Obito's experiences after being crushed. For all we know he could have gone through a bunch of hardships and then found out about Rin dying, and that being the culmination of his rage and hatred. Much like Sasuke's insanity after finding out the truth about Itachi, and Nagato's turn when Yahiko died.


----------



## Recal (Sep 5, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> I knew it. I fucking called it. You happy now Obito fans? You got Obito and then you got this. In fact I have to say I'm happy Izuna wasn't Tobi, because then Kishi would have fucked up his reasoning just as badly.



This is exactly why I didn't want Tobito.  I could sense lame.  I could _sense_ it coming, but I dared to hope Kishi would avert it somehow.

Oh well.  At least Izuna will still be awesome in my mind.


----------



## HashiraMadara (Sep 5, 2012)

It's a sad enough motivation for Obito to have some sort of character REtconDemption, even though he's been a ruthless evil bastard up until now.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 5, 2012)

I expected that it would be about Rin which means if you expect Kishimoto to be terrible he never fails to disappoint.


----------



## HolyDemon (Sep 5, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> I smiled reading that line knowing what your guys reaction to it would be.
> And yeah, if that's all it's complete and utter bullshit, and shits on Obito's character.



I don't see why that that shits on his character. It's perfectly normal that death of a loved one will motivate a person to do great things (both lawful and unlawful).


----------



## HolyDemon (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> What? How can you even compare the desire for world peace to a teenage crush?



They're comparable. Both are fantasies, and most people never act upon them.


----------



## Saunion (Sep 5, 2012)

U dont understand. Lov is pwoerfull.  Waht is lov? Bayby dont hurt me. Dont hurt me. No moar.

If yuo dont liek it dont readit!!!


----------



## Meikun (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> He watched and didn't do anything.
> 
> Just like how he was alive but didn't try to protect her himself.
> 
> Seriously unless she died in the same battle he was buried in, he has no excuse.



That sounds a bit similar to Uryuu's whole reason for hating Shinigami. Watched hollows kill Soken and then blamed the shinigami for being late/not doing anything. 
But I doubt Rin was sole motive for wanting to destroy the whole world. >>

Seriously, I've never really had much regard for Naruto or rather Kishi for that matter. But do you think this really is the storytelling of your god? 

Must be more to the story, an editor can't just stand by and let the mangaka f*** something that's going somewhere up that bad.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 5, 2012)

I think you will find that it's actually Obito's misplaced feelings that caused the war.

The guy pretty much blames everyone for what happened.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Sep 5, 2012)

It's a good enough reason as any to take over the world.


----------



## Rawri (Sep 5, 2012)

This is pathetic.


----------



## Daryoon (Sep 5, 2012)

Idiots don't read the manga.

about 4 years


----------



## l1fted (Sep 5, 2012)

*All Because*

I shall start a criminal ninja organization consisting of the smartest, most deadly s-rank exiled nin, gather all the tailed beasts, start a ninja world war, turn Sasuke on Konoha for some reason even though that's futile because I plan on ending reality as we know it.. ALL BECAUSE!!!!!!! you let Rin die. 

So glad almost the entire naruto storyline; Akatsuki, the gathering of the tailed beasts, the pain battle, the molding of misguided Sasuke, the killing of danzo, the resurrection of every dead super powerful ninja possible, the whole damn ninja world war is about one chick dying like 30 years ago. 

That's the weakest shit ever, this chapter sucked and killed a brilliant 7 some odd years of storyline for me. 

Just saying.

Also, wasn't it even hinted by Yodaime that Obito is somehow responsible for the 9 tailed attack on Konaha? If so add that to the list and this "because rin died" BS reaches all the way back through the time skip to chapter one.

They should rename the manga "Rin" or "Because Rin Died" because apparently that's what the whole freaking story has been about.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

gus3 said:


> I'm telling you wars have been fought over women before. Helen of Troy. Um... Pretty sure Alexander the Great took over the known world to get away from his mother. Mark Anthony started a Roman Civil War because Cleopatra wouldn't put out if he didn't... Darth Vader turned to the dark side and destroyed the Jedi to save his wife if I remember correctly, didn't end well. Ooh, Yoko Ohno breaking up the Beatles threatened to spark global riots.



Yea dude. _Women_. Spouses. Lovers.

Not unrequited teenage crushes.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 5, 2012)

SaiST said:


> *Huge* part of the reason I didn't want it to be Obito.
> 
> _* SaiST sighs._
> 
> Oh well, flow with the punches 'n all that.


same here...


----------



## Meikun (Sep 5, 2012)

Daryoon said:


> Idiots don't read the manga.
> 
> about 4 years



about 4 years

North America.


----------



## Saunion (Sep 5, 2012)

Daryoon said:


> Idiots don't read the manga.
> 
> about 4 years



lmfao**


----------



## Wax Knight (Sep 5, 2012)

Da fuq obito! You have lost my respect for you .. This chapter was ruined as soon as rin's name came up. Except madara showing up was epic!


----------



## DonutKid (Sep 5, 2012)

Orochimaruwantsyourbody said:


> what if Obito's penis was crushed by the rock?



still better than some rin shit.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm with my cousins so I can"t put reaction gif to it...
But srsly Obi, WORST.MOTIVE.EVER


----------



## HolyDemon (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea dude. _Women_. Spouses. Lovers.
> 
> Not unrequited teenage crushes.



How about a friend? A friend who rejected you, but still a friend...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 5, 2012)

And people whined about Itachi torturing him for 72 hours


----------



## Saturnine (Sep 5, 2012)

Damn, I hope Madara clears it all up


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 5, 2012)

Naruto is like an ongoing competition between the villains to find out who can be the biggest whining bitch.


----------



## Sorin (Sep 5, 2012)

See, when you have high expectations from Kishimoto this happens. People, lower your fucking expectations if you don't want to be dissapointed.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

HolyDemon said:


> How about a friend? A friend who rejected you, but still a friend...



A friend I could buy, but considering that the flashback last week was very obviously oriented towards the fact that he had a crush on her, and the fact that Obito clearly thinks Rin >>>>>> Kakashi, I strongly suspect it was over the "romantic" factor.


----------



## rob1out (Sep 5, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Naruto is like an ongoing competition between the villains to find out who can be the biggest whining bitch.



So far though... Obito wins.... sasuke had his whole family massacred as a child... thats pretty brutal.  Obito?  wow man..... no words.

Everyone elses story is pretty sad also!
Nagato's, Orochimaru's (ish), etc....


----------



## Sorin (Sep 5, 2012)

It's sad people still defend Kishimoto's writing Obito's motives. Starting a world war, because your teenage crush died is stupid. Period. Kakashi should seek to destroy the galaxy then. 

It's pathetic.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 5, 2012)

Get used to it.

Pain was the only villain that didn't suck. There Can Be Only One.


----------



## Hossaim (Sep 5, 2012)

*fuck you kishi*

Really?

He went batshit because rin died?

Really?

Have you not done this sob story enough yet?

Really?


Really?



Really. 

Fuck you Kishi. You're butchering this shit.


----------



## HolyDemon (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> A friend I could buy, but considering that the flashback last week was very obviously oriented towards the fact that he had a crush on her, and the fact that Obito clearly thinks Rin >>>>>> Kakashi, I strongly suspect it was over the "romantic" factor.



To be fair, Rin was much a better friend to Obito than Kakashi used to be. The scenes show that their friendship was very strong. You just let yourself be distracted by the teenage crush, while a healthy portion was about Rin supporting and taking care of Obito.

The crush was merely a cherry on top of the friendship cake. (Aren't all teenage crushes like that?)


----------



## minirasengan25 (Sep 5, 2012)

This is what I've been waiting for? All this time I'ts been over Rin!!!!!


----------



## HakuGaara (Sep 5, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> What did you people expect?



Good writing?

Something that would have actually been surprising?

The main antagonist of part 2 turns out to be some kid with a crush who then lost his mind....excuse me while I *vomit*. It's like Kishimoto was secretly replaced by some prepubescent *fanfic* writer. This is beyond Horrible.

And yes, I realize there is more to be revealed but that doesn't change the fact that those words came out of his mouth.

To make matters even worse, none of this is even remotely surprising or entertaining. It's was all predicted chapters ago. Seriously Kishi? *SERIOUSLY*?



PikaCheeka said:


> It's also funny because he's met Kakashi twice now as a serious dude and neither time, he gave a shit about him.
> 
> Now all of a sudden he hates his guts.



This is my thought too but it will probably be explained by 'pretending to be Madara'. Oh, gawd, this whole thing makes me nauseous. What the hell happened to my manga????


----------



## Kobe (Sep 5, 2012)

Kishi made Tobi look like Aizen with all that planning shit. No wonder people are furious.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Sep 5, 2012)

Harsh yet necessary.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 5, 2012)

HakuGaara said:


> To make matters even worse, none of this is even remotely surprising or entertaining. It's was all predicted chapters ago. Seriously Kishi? *SERIOUSLY*?



What a stupid complaint. Every possible candidate for Tobi's ID, and their motivations, have been 'predicted' and analyzed and poked and prodded by fans for YEARS.  No matter WHO Tobi was or what his motivations were, it wouldn't have been a surprise because our fandom is fucking insanely thorough.


----------



## kagegak (Sep 5, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Really?
> 
> He went batshit because rin died?
> 
> ...





			
				Masashi Kishimoto said:
			
		

> Fuck you too my friend


Thats about it


----------



## HolyDemon (Sep 5, 2012)

Obito brought me back to the manga. So year, fair trade, I guess.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Sep 5, 2012)

Obito is awesome in my opinion we haven't in heard the full story so calm down, but I like how kishi is setting this up, he always delivers on the back story, always


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 5, 2012)

Just read some quality authors for a bit and everything will settle. Everyone needs a break from kishi's shitty writing I know.


----------



## Wez ★ (Sep 5, 2012)

It is a mess right now.

Tobi is a massive disappointment atm but that could still change, there's plenty we don't know.

But then when you think about the fact that both Oro and Madara have been brought back from the dead it really makes you wonder if Kishi is just bullshitting as he goes.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 5, 2012)

Any chance he only said that to take KKS out of this fight psychologically? Seems to have worked.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Moral of the Manga is: Get screwed over by a girl, means end of the World baby!*

Never mess with some one in love


----------



## thanati (Sep 5, 2012)

*People are jumping to conclusions*

Obito's motives were pretty lame (quite possible the stupidest in Naruto), but I don't think that we can really assume that's the sole reason for doing the things he did. There's still quite a few unanswered questions, and to me it almost feels like Madara manipulated him in some way, or used Rin's death as an opportunity for corruption.

Perhaps there's even an underlying scheme behind his motives. At least I hope so ...

Anyway my point is people are getting too butthurt about it without knowing all the facts yet. Let's just hope the elaboration to this lame motive at least redeems Obito to tolerable levels, because right now his character is ruined IMO.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 5, 2012)

Fuck if only the world actually made sense that way. I'd be guaranteed final villain.


----------



## shinethedown (Sep 5, 2012)

Its not like his his main reasoning for being a villian has been revealed, Look at what Kakashi said to Obito before he mentioned Rin. Its not like he went "So Obito buddy why do you want to Genjutsu the world?" Kakashi was asking why he didn't come back. I think 


Rin's death is why he didn't go back to the leaf, to Kakashi. In other words Rin's death is why he's pissed at Kakashi not the world. I hope think that's Rin death may be just one of the reasons why he's pissed at the world.


----------



## vagnard (Sep 5, 2012)

Considering both Naruto and Sasuke get their motivations over their another guy this is an improvement.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Sep 5, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Fuck if only the world actually made sense that way. I'd be guaranteed final villain.



All you need is a broken heart and bingo we have ourself a powerful villain


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 5, 2012)

Stop posting OP.


----------



## Raventhal (Sep 5, 2012)

Lol, this is kids comic. The writing has never been good.  It's decent at best.  Good characters, good mythology, very cliche and rehashed villains and flash backs.  Every villain we've seen butthurt because someone died.  Don't know why you expected different.


----------



## Recal (Sep 5, 2012)

Watch, as in the next ten years, hundreds of friend-zoned terrorists emerge from Japan to destroy the world.


----------



## Kiss (Sep 5, 2012)

That reasoning was just 

I feared something like that would be behind it and Kishi really did it. 

I feel disgusted.


----------



## Hossaim (Sep 5, 2012)

freechoice33 said:


> Stop posting OP.



You stop posting. I'm allowed to post if I want.


----------



## Midomaru (Sep 5, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Really?
> 
> He went batshit because rin died?
> 
> ...


That's some deep criticism right there.


----------



## Shaz (Sep 5, 2012)

Where would you like to fuck him?


He's a busy man. Faps to Sasuke cost time.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 5, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> You stop posting. I'm allowed to post if I want.



That's the most contradicting post I have ever seen.

Oh the irony.


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Sep 5, 2012)

freechoice33 said:


> Stop posting OP.



Why? Hes just saying the truth, besides hes not the only one who posting Anti Naruto threads on here today


----------



## Icegaze (Sep 5, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Really?
> 
> He went batshit because rin died?
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Sep 5, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> Watch, as in the next ten years, hundreds of friend-zoned terrorists emerge from Japan to destroy the world.



Naruto could be one of them next, hey'll get dumped by Sakura than we all know how much of a Saskue fan boy Kishi is. Best way to redeem Saskue


----------



## Hossaim (Sep 5, 2012)

"mah bitzh died...


RULEZ TEH WRLD!!!!!"

Obito logic.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Sep 5, 2012)

I admit the reasoning was lame, at least what we got in this chapter. However, I was left with the impression that there's more to it, so I'll withhold judgement.


----------



## HakuGaara (Sep 5, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> What a stupid complaint. Every possible candidate for Tobi's ID, and their motivations, have been 'predicted' and analyzed and poked and prodded by fans for YEARS.  No matter WHO Tobi was or what his motivations were, it wouldn't have been a surprise because our fandom is fucking insanely thorough.



Who said anything about Tobi's identity? I was talking about the Rin motive.


----------



## HolyDemon (Sep 5, 2012)

To most people, getting the girl > world peace; almost everyone has done nothing to promote world peace, but everything to get the girl/guy. When the girl is impossible to get, screw world peace. It kinda makes sense now, kinda like a rebound coping mechanism.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Sep 5, 2012)

It's silly to quit him because of the reasoning Obito gave this chapter, which clearly isn't the whole truth.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Sep 5, 2012)

HolyDemon said:


> To most people, getting the girl > world peace; almost everyone has done nothing to promote world peace, but everything to get the girl/guy. When the girl is impossible to get, screw world peace. It kinda makes sense now, kinda like a rebound coping mechanism.


----------



## Draxo (Sep 5, 2012)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> I don't see any particular problem here. If someone really precious to me passed away, I would also despair.



Exactly, people whining are missing the point.  The worst thing that can ever happen to a person is their closest loved ones passing away.  That can break you utterly.

Anyway, i'm guessing there will be more to it anyhow. He didn't seem like he was done talking.


----------



## Escargon (Sep 5, 2012)

I totally agree with the OP.

Lets all hope Kishis high on shrooms and comes out with a "sorry" and replaces the chapters.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 5, 2012)

HakuGaara said:


> Who said anything about Tobi's identity? I was talking about the Rin motive.



Yeah.  So was I:


> Every possible candidate for Tobi's ID, *and their motivations,*



See?


----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (Sep 5, 2012)

Just treat it like how the Fairy Tail fandom treats the Fairy Tail manga, nothing but fan service and jokes now


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Sep 5, 2012)

Kishi should make the past couple of chapters a huge genjutsu.


----------



## raizen28 (Sep 5, 2012)

So the timeline is still fucked up as of now?
Rin......WOW! If I wanted  a final villian who lost loved ones I wouldve had fucking Sasuke.


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 5, 2012)

so itachi can be forced to kill his girl, clan and pride while being hated by the entire ninja world and still remain good, but obito can't remain good after losing one girl who didn't even crush on him?

tobi lacks judgement skills


----------



## Kiss (Sep 5, 2012)

I feel the same way OP. That reasoning was lame.


----------



## Easley (Sep 5, 2012)

hehe, one girl's death = world war and enslavement! 

I hope Rin dying was simply the catalyst and Madara himself twisted Obito's personality. Anything else is laughable. Still, I expected Madara to show up and he should give some answers. How they met each other and who originally created the Moon's Eye plan. 

I'd love it if they weren't on friendly terms, but their manly pose says otherwise!


----------



## sweetmelissa (Sep 5, 2012)

i felt like reading a romance story


----------



## Kazeshini (Sep 5, 2012)

Epic friend zoned story.


----------



## HolyDemon (Sep 5, 2012)

DAT SASUKE 

Yet nobody saw this coming.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Sep 5, 2012)

It's more like: ''Girl of your dreams dies, end of the world baby!''


----------



## Escargon (Sep 5, 2012)

Its not like im killing people cause my girlfriend cheated on me. Maybe Kishi does, but not me. 

Again, a Madara clone would have a better motivation than Obito, in my opinion.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 5, 2012)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 89 (25 members and 64 guests)
> Daftvirgin, Arles Celes, hAbbi, Recalcitrant Funkasaur, thevassago, eyeknockout, raizen28, Jay Kay, Schwarzwald, IDontHateYou, Nightjumper, Hollow'd Heart, Kenamaru, Random, AidanMclaren, slumpy, spankdatbitch, Rargon, Tranquility, sabteal95


----------



## Random (Sep 5, 2012)

He never said he did all of this because of Rin. Stop jumping to conclusions so quickly.

I am disappointed in this chapter though. I was hoping for a full fledged explanation of how he survived and how he became so powerful. Frankly, Madara showing up was the only good thing in the chapter.


----------



## raizen28 (Sep 5, 2012)

Kishi so fucking predictable. Tobi's idenity was so obvious it was predicted years ago by the fans rightfully saying Obito.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 5, 2012)

Behind every strong man is a dead girl?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 5, 2012)

Kishi is the George Lucas of manga.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Sep 5, 2012)

Happened faster than Kyuubi's friendship shot.


----------



## Mako (Sep 5, 2012)

Agreed.


----------



## F3ar0ner (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't think he explained his motive, but the way he escaped the rocks. Maybe when Rin died, Obito awakened his Mangekyo....


----------



## Johnny Kage (Sep 5, 2012)

Lol, kishi is deserving a big black mokuton in his ass


----------



## l1fted (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Sep 5, 2012)

Obito represents the height of butthurt


----------



## Sarry (Sep 5, 2012)

That is all, please carry on!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank God a lot of what you listed was actually Madara, but I know what you mean.

It's all because some dumb teenager thought that true love means giving flowers to the first girl you ever had a naughty dream about.


----------



## Escargon (Sep 5, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Kishi is the George Lucas of manga.



This is like a b-movie of Star Wars.



Johnny Kage said:


> Lol, kishi is deserving a big black mokuton in his ass



Does it mather if its black:d


----------



## Whiteportion (Sep 5, 2012)

Kobe said:


> Kishi made Tobi look like Aizen with all that planning shit. No wonder people are furious.



Aizen> any of the villains of Naruto.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 5, 2012)

Consider this.........
Maybe Obito is trolling Kakashi after all he said his real name his no meaning to him now so why would he hold onto Rin's memory


----------



## Goshinki (Sep 5, 2012)

*Well this sucks......well im over it, how about you?*

Yeah this motivetaion  does suck but whatever im over it.


----------



## Renyou (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't know, to me it looked like he was just messing with Kakashi when he said that. Maybe something got lost in translation. Maybe not.

If I was still taking this manga seriously, I might have been a little disappointed at this development.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Uh I wasn't praising it. I said it was crap.
> 
> The reason I brought it up is because it's the central theme of the manga. It's the motivation behind the hero's actions.
> 
> ...



Look, I left it out, because I thought it was obvious. Obito having romantic feelings for Rin doesn't change the underlying message that they were still _childhood friends and comrades_. They're not less friends just because Obito has the hots for Rin. If it was a dumb summer fling, I'd be here clamouring with the rest of you, but it's an add-on in this case. If you take the romantic feelings away, there is no difference between that and Obito's relationship with Kakashi. Like I said, add-on. Much like bitter rivalry doesn't take away from Obito and Kakashi's (former) friendship (and Sasuke and Naruto's, which was what I mentioned in my former post). I don't doubt, for one second, that if it had been Kakashi who died, Obito would throw an apeshit tantrum as well. Saying otherwise reminds me of that stupid argument that says Naruto saved Sakura from Gaara because he has the hots for her. He saved her because she's his teammate and his friend, wanting to get into her shorts is an add-on, not a motivation. He'd still save her if he didn't have romantic love for her. It's the exact same thing for Obito and Rin. Otherwise, Obito would be butthurt because she never reciprocated his feelings, not because she died. This to me is a no brainer. I see no problem with it whatsoever. People seem to think romantic love is this weird thing that is incompatible with friendship, but are seemingly okay with killing intent at the top of a rooftop as compatible with friendship.

The example you gave is actually pretty bad. Sailor Moon wasn't about romantic love the most. Taking away the fighting against the bad guys, the story revolved around the sailors and their relationship with one another the most. Most of their character development came from the power of friendship. In fact, most of the fights were won because the girls supported one another. So with the exception of the whole Uranus and Neptune , Tuxedo Mask was the only love interest that was predominant and he was actually... a very shallow love interest and the love story between him and Usagi was also... rather shallow. He was mostly a trophy an add-on. I know the copious amount of pink and hearts is deceiving though.

I also think this is only half the story. He is an Uchiha after all. However, that isn't the problem you had with it.



Evil said:


> Let's try to keep the context, Obito says the reason he never showed up before to Kakashi is because he let Rin die, he didn't say that's the reason he was planning on destroying the world.



This is also important.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm convinced it isn't the real motivation.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Sep 5, 2012)

After reading quite a bit of the post, some of which quite amusing, I will just say my little piece. 

In all honesty, I like Obito being Tobi and I was a little shocked in a bad way when he said that he did all of this because of Rin.  It's sort of like when Gin (one of the most badass) characters in bleach said he was doing all of that madness so that Rangiku wouldn't have to hurt anymore. 

 People here are SERIOUSLY underestimating the power of love and what it does to people.  I'm not saying it's right, morally and hell even mature-wise, it is ridiculous but that doesn't stop people from doing crazy shit because of love. Any type of love. Love for a best friend, love for a lover, love for a brother, or love for parents.  Love drives people crazy, period.  

On another note, now that Madara has shown up and confirmed what many of of us have already believed as true (being that Obito is working for Madara). It sort of explains that there is definitely more to the story to Obito's madness other than his love for Rin.  A theme that many of us should be already familiar with in this manga is the theme of manipulation.  Have we all forgotten how Sasuke went completely mad after finding out the truth about Itachi? Sasuke was completely manipulated by Tobi.  Same way Pain was completely manipulated by Tobi.  It isn't hard to imagine that Obito has been completely manipulated by Madara.  Personally, I believe a lot of the powers he has now is due to him working for Uchia Madara.  The villains in this story are always manipulating their underlings.  Its too common of a theme for me to ignore.  

I said all that to say just wait. There is much more to the story than his love for Rin. Of course that is probably what made him "snap" but he was probably just mindfucking kakashi and it is working isn't it?  

PS..... The one question I have for Obito is , with all of the powers he has, why would he let Rin die? Why even leave her protection with kakashi, why not protect her yourself, considering he's able to pretty much "track" anyone down at any time.  That seems to be the one problem I have with all of this.... and I hope it is explained.


----------



## shinethedown (Sep 5, 2012)

DoflaMihawk said:


> I'm convinced it isn't the real motivation.



This, it's not like Kakashi asked "Why did you do all of thi?s" He basically asked Obito why he didn't come back/Tell him he's alive.


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Sep 5, 2012)

Most of the people posting in this thread are fucking morons that can't cope with the fact Tobi = Obito. If Tobi = Obito, the death of Rin was always the most obvious reason for him going bad and we knew this before this chapter.

So the real butthurt is the antiObito fans throwing their tantrums. 

Think about one thing here, Obito sacrificed himself to let Rin live. Not Kakashi, Rin. Because he went there for her and when he saved Kakashi he gave him his eye to protect Rin because he knew that was the only way. And lets say he survived and then found out Kakashi didn't protect Rin, he would be pissed. Because firstly, he was ready to sacrifice his life for that cause and he gave Kakashi his own eye.
So no, it's not some "teenage crush", you morons.


----------



## l1fted (Sep 5, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Thank God a lot of what you listed was actually Madara, but I know what you mean.
> 
> It's all because some dumb teenager thought that true love means giving flowers to the first girl you ever had a naughty dream about.



Whatchu talkinbout? Tobito was behind Akatsuki whose purpose was to gather the beasts, subsequently causing Jiraya to die and pain to attack Konoha. He set Sasuke on Danzo and Konoha as a whole, he got Kabuto on board with summoning every dead nin he could think off including Madara and he started the War. He's the one who want's to bring back 10 tails and end reality. He did it all! 


But wait,


Are you surmising based off of Madara knowing Obito that somehow Madara was behind all this from the very start even going as far as planning to be brought back by Edo Tensai and Obito is yet another butthurt pawn all pissed off about one person dying like 20 years ago just as Nagato was? 

My rage over the simplistic repetitive motive behind most of Kishi's boss bad guys clouded my foresight, but I can totally see it now.


----------



## raizen28 (Sep 5, 2012)

Maybe its because Rin is so fucking important now than what it used to be


----------



## l1fted (Sep 5, 2012)

Still have to post this though


----------



## Skeith (Sep 5, 2012)

Called it last week. 


Not happy about it.


----------



## Chuck (Sep 5, 2012)

Yea I'm eagerly waiting for the next chapter because of Madara, I'm definitely over it.


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 5, 2012)

What did Rin ever do?

How did she die anyway I don't remember...


----------



## AceBizzle (Sep 5, 2012)

I think the haters understand the "power of love" or w/e BS we're using to explain this crappy writing.  Naruto is a perfect example. Don't think people were praising Naruto when he was hyperventilating and bowing to the Raikage though ...


----------



## RasenShuriken 7 (Sep 5, 2012)

Obito clearly didn't snap JUST for Rin. Kakshi just asked why Obito never returned to the village and he just responded with that. We still don't know why he truly wants to do what he's doing and if people could just wait for the inevitable explanation with Madara, we would have a lot less bitching here.


----------



## l1fted (Sep 5, 2012)

At first I was just as butt mad over the stupidity of the reason behind Obitos extensive actions. I mean he did basically put into motion every major post time skip development; Akatsuki, tailed beast hunt, death of Jiraya, Pain's siege on Konoha and subsequent battle with Naruto, Sasuke's battle with Danzo and Sasuke's whole destroy Konoha outlook on life, Kabuto's resurrection of all the epic dead nin including Madara who seems to be here to stay now, the whole war itself. All these things have been DIRECTLY caused by Tobito and then Kishi hits us with the lamest motive to the most epic of actions. All that because Kakashi let Rin die, wtf? 

But then someone posted something important about Madara in my thread and then it dawned on me.

How did Madara know Obito already? He's just been summoned from the grave and ever since has been playing around with the Kage.

What if Madara has been behind all this from the start even going as far as planning to be resurrected by Edo Tensai and Obito is yet another false figurehead, butthurt pawn just as Nagato was. 

Makes it all feel a lot better for me, because otherwise almost every damn thing in Naruto is because Kakashi let Rin die. 

Oh and now that I think on it more, maybe the Edo Tensai was a plan B to Nagato's ability because I remember Tobi saying something like Nagato was supposed to save that for me or something. 

Whatever point & case is that Madara is probably behind everything and Obito is just another butthurt Nagato type.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 5, 2012)

Why isn't it believable? Tobito is a pawn of Madara's. His driving motive, as programmed in him by Madara is that Rin wasn't saved. I don't get it how that's wrong


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 5, 2012)

that was dumb as shit. im dissapointed but i still want to see the rest of tobi's backstory.


----------



## l1fted (Sep 5, 2012)

Skeith said:


> Called it last week.
> 
> 
> Not happy about it.




I hear you on that, but after pika cheeka's post I'm thinking maybe Madara was behind everything even going as far as planning to be resurrected. I'm thinking originally via Nagato's jutsu that he was supposed to "save" for Obito but instead used to bring back all of Konoha, so he then rearranged his plans to use the Kabuto's Edo Tensai. 

And Obito is yet another butthurt pawn just like Nagato. Pretty repetitive but whatever atleast it's not 10 years of manga all because Kakashi let Rin died, so I'm forced to believe it now.


----------



## ChaunMan (Sep 5, 2012)

SonicTron said:


> Go fuck yourself kishimoto.  I trusted that you would weave a believable backstory for Tobito, but instead you gave us the troped as fuck love and blame routine.
> 
> God. Dammit.



I know, right? This was so weak.. I didn't mind it being Obito, I just need a good damned reason that he would react this way.  Obito's nothing but a crying little pansy now.  Rin dying must be Kakashi's fault somehow maybe, but I doubt it really is.  Still so weak.  And watch... wouldn't it be something if she isn't even dead, but that would really only ruin the reason for him doing all of this.  

Not sure if I will enjoy reading the manga now for a while.  

Sigh.


----------



## Danzio (Sep 5, 2012)

The mastermind known as Tobi, mentored and fooled Itachi into believing he was an invincible shinobi, successful murdered an entire clan without getting caught, played an entire organization filled with high level villains like they were nothing but clueless kids not to mention the fact that he  goaded all the  main villages into another  world war just so he could  avenge a girl he didn't even  even ask out on a date 

Hopefully, Obito is merely trolling us/Kakashi.


----------



## Addy (Sep 5, 2012)

Skeith said:


> Called it last week.
> 
> 
> Not happy about it.



i called it even before you but i am not barging about it in each thread


----------



## l1fted (Sep 5, 2012)

But wait, 

Why would Madara want his clan massacred? Especially considering they were planning on taking over Konoha which is what he wanted in the first place. So he couldn't possibly behind everything.


----------



## Escargon (Sep 5, 2012)

ChaunMan said:


> I know, right? This was so weak.. I didn't mind it being Obito, I just need a good damned reason that he would react this way.  Obito's nothing but a crying little pansy now.  Rin dying must be Kakashi's fault somehow maybe, but I doubt it really is.  Still so weak.  And watch... wouldn't it be something if she isn't even dead, but that would really only ruin the reason for him doing all of this.
> 
> Not sure if I will enjoy reading the manga now for a while.
> 
> Sigh.



It pisses me off so much that he left Kakashi to look at his gravestone.

Bad writing is bad.


----------



## l1fted (Sep 5, 2012)

adee said:


> Why isn't it believable? Tobito is a pawn of Madara's. His driving motive, as programmed in him by Madara is that Rin wasn't saved. I don't get it how that's wrong



I was thinking that too, but why would Madara want his entire clan massacred? Especially when they were planning on overthrowing Konoha which is what he wanted in the first place.


----------



## Itachiro (Sep 5, 2012)

That was so trolltastic that I'd die happy if he switches to Sasuke next chapter.

Kishimoto dun goofed up.


----------



## Federer (Sep 5, 2012)

I think a part of me literally just died when I read that.


----------



## LeChubert (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't think Rin was truly a motive...Obito didn't even care about his own name not his own death. He wasn't even pissed off at Kakashi, he just didn't care xD

When he said "It's because you let Rin die." and Kakashi made that shocking face he told him to not be hasty. Meaning there could be more...when Itachi died and Obito told him that Itachi did it cause he loved Sasuke we were like "The Fawk?" 
Then we learned all this sht that was awful and sad. 

I agree with the Madara brain wash is all I gotta say. Kishimoto can do what he wants, as long as he explains is thoroughly sometime. It doesn't have to be now, but sometime will be great.


----------



## vagnard (Sep 5, 2012)

Obito is the most heterosexual character in the entire manga.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Sep 5, 2012)

The Uchiha have a huge tendency to adopt a "fuck the world and everyone in it" mentality when someone close to them is taken (the irony is astounding given how that very same thing advances their power). It's like Obito's become a Sasuke rip-off without the talent/genius quality (at an early age, at least) with Madara playing the role of Orochimaru/Itachi (again, at least from the beginning when they met shortly after Obito's supposed death, perhaps). 

Definitely not a big fan of this shitty turn-around, but Kishimoto could easily make Tobito badass as long as he adds more to his backstory and motives. The guy's already proven he's top-tier, so the battle end is already covered...


----------



## Hi Im God (Sep 5, 2012)

We'd all care more if there had been a worth while amount of Rin Hentai but there isn't so we don't.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Sep 5, 2012)

Whats the problem? i really didnt care I just found it epic when madara appeared. Madara will shine some light into this next chapter on the whole obito thing. Maybe theres more to the rin thing.


----------



## ChaunMan (Sep 5, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> What a stupid complaint. Every possible candidate for Tobi's ID, and their motivations, have been 'predicted' and analyzed and poked and prodded by fans for YEARS.  No matter WHO Tobi was or what his motivations were, it wouldn't have been a surprise because our fandom is fucking insanely thorough.



Exactly! You can't keep calling out names one after another and still claim to have brilliantly deduced the answer "ages ago" when OBVIOUSLY one of them has to be right. This fandom is one of the most thorough I've ever been a part of.


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 5, 2012)

Meh, i'll wait until we get the whole explanation. This guy has been the main baddie for atleast 200 chapters, this chapter probably just scratched the surface of his motives.

Atleast it's not another dude with a brother complex.


----------



## HolyDemon (Sep 5, 2012)

Jin-E said:


> Atleast it's not another dude with a brother complex.



That alone is the reason for this entire fandom to worship him


----------



## Camoball (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm sure there is more to this. Lets just wait a little more for his explanations/flashbacks/etc.

But if Rin's death really is his only motivation for all of this then yeah that is pretty pathetic/lame/disappointing.


----------



## TobiSO6P (Sep 5, 2012)

SonicTron said:


> Go fuck yourself kishimoto.  I trusted that you would weave a believable backstory for Tobito, but instead you gave us the troped as fuck love and blame routine.
> 
> God. Dammit.



I thank you for this kind sir, I really do.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm pretty sure there's more to it  But we already knew Rin was one of the big things that made him turn bad.


----------



## Selva (Sep 5, 2012)

I think it's an incredibly stupid and childish reason but I'm gonna hold my judgment till the next chapter and perhaps we'll get some answers >__>


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 5, 2012)

Tidezen said:


> So in your life, romantic love is less important than friendship and familial relationships?
> 
> Sad. So, so sad.
> 
> ...



Was this an attempt at being clever? Because it failed really hard. There's a saying "blood is thicker than water", one of its uses meaning that the bonds of the family are so strong that something like romantic love cannot compare to it. A love one has for their family and vice-versa is nigh unconditional, but people shift romantic interests all the time. 



Ch1p said:


> Sasuke -> Naruto friendship isn't all that. They were classmates, but they knew each other properly for only a year. Furthermore, half of the time they were at odds with each other.
> 
> The fact that Obito has additional romantic feelings for Rin doesn't erase the fact that the two of them went through the exact same shit together. They knew each other since they were classmates as well and they were in the same team for _years_, which is actually more than both Naruto and Sakura can say for Sasuke. The fact that they were good friends when they parted ways is another thing Naruto and Sakura can't say for Sasuke. There was no "severing" of bonds.
> 
> You want to complain the relationships in Naruto are unbelievably strong with little development? Go right ahead. Now praising the Naruto and Sasuke relationship of all things while bashing others when they are exacly the same or worse is bullshit.



She didn't praise Naruto and Sasuke's bond. Shut up.



Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> This is exactly why I didn't want Tobito.  I could sense lame.  I could _sense_ it coming, but I dared to hope Kishi would avert it somehow.
> 
> Oh well.  At least Izuna will still be awesome in my mind.



Same here. Having Izuna and Madara fight as a duo again would have had more meaning IMO than...this...



Daryoon said:


> Idiots don't read the manga.
> 
> about 4 years



Fail.


----------



## Untitled (Sep 5, 2012)

Looool you guys all sound mad. "wahhh Tobi's not who I wanted it to be therefore the manga fucking sucks and everything that happens will suck no matter how much Kishi actually explains the reasons behind! so many plot holes" crai hardur

I like the people who actually say they're capable of waiting for explanations and not jumping to ridiculous conclusions. 

Although at this point it doesn't really matter what happens because everyone is mad that Tobi is Obito and will hate on any explanation Kishi can possibly give.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 5, 2012)

The problem isn't that Tobi is Obito in itself, but rather the reasons we've been given on his turn to the 'dark side'. The fact that he is Obito already opens him up to some sort of TNJ, but now that we know Rin's death is at least one of his driving motivations; it just seems so ridiculous in comparison to how far he's gone, and opens him up even moreso to TNJ.


----------



## jacamo (Sep 5, 2012)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 82 (22 members and 60 guests)

:WOW


----------



## silentstand (Sep 5, 2012)

saw this coming


----------



## Friday (Sep 5, 2012)

Love Conquers All.


----------



## oprisco (Sep 5, 2012)

Untitled said:


> Looool you guys all sound mad. "wahhh Tobi's not who I wanted it to be therefore the manga fucking sucks and everything that happens will suck no matter how much Kishi actually explains the reasons behind! so many plot holes" crai hardur
> 
> I like the people who actually say they're capable of waiting for explanations and not jumping to ridiculous conclusions.
> 
> Although at this point it doesn't really matter what happens because everyone is mad that Tobi is Obito and will hate on any explanation Kishi can possibly give.



THIS. 

The Amount of butthurt in this thread is astonishing.

Everybody just calm the fuck down. 

Seems like most of Anti-Tobito people are still butthurt and will bash on every possible explanation given by kishimoto. Butthurt people are butthurt


----------



## vegeta2002 (Sep 5, 2012)

Untitled said:


> Looool you guys all sound mad. "wahhh Tobi's not who I wanted it to be therefore the manga fucking sucks and everything that happens will suck no matter how much Kishi actually explains the reasons behind! so many plot holes" crai hardur
> 
> I like the people who actually say they're capable of waiting for explanations and not jumping to ridiculous conclusions.
> 
> Although at this point it doesn't really matter what happens because everyone is mad that Tobi is Obito and will hate on any explanation Kishi can possibly give.



It's so meta. Butthurt fans are falling into a "cycle of hatred". I'm laughing my ass off. One day, I believe there will come a time when people truly understand each other that this manga's target audience is the same as Pokemon's. I can't really be mad that I grew up and the manga didn't.


----------



## Raventhal (Sep 5, 2012)

Lol people be mad.  Obito was just getting a rise out of Kakashi.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 5, 2012)

oprisco said:


> THIS.
> 
> The Amount of butthurt in this thread is astonishing.
> 
> ...





vegeta2002 said:


> It's so meta. Butthurt fans are falling into a "cycle of hatred". I'm laughing my ass off. One day, I believe there will come a time when people truly understand each other that this manga's target audience is the same as Pokemon's.



These come off as being very ironic. You aren't even addressing the criticisms, you're just attacking the people because they criticized this. Being butthurt about butthurt one could say.


----------



## Stelios (Sep 5, 2012)

Fuck you Kishi!


----------



## HolyDemon (Sep 5, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Was this an attempt at being clever? Because it failed really hard. There's a saying "blood is thicker than water", one of its uses meaning that the bonds of the family are so strong that something like romantic love cannot compare to it. A love one has for their family and vice-versa is nigh unconditional, but people shift romantic interests all the time.



There's also this chinese saying "close neighbor is dearer than distant relative". It doesn't matter what kind of relationship it is, the closeness identifies the bond, not the genetic link. 

Family bond would never be as strong if you didn't live in the same house 24/7. 

Rin and Obito are close because they actually spend time with each other unlike Naruto and Sasuke who never have a friendly conversation with each other.... Even as a heterosexual bromance, it shits on other bromance of this manga.


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 5, 2012)

I think Obito and Tobi deserve a bit more than that.
I hope there's something more to get to the point that he came.

Because Kakashi failed to protect Rin and she passed away he wants to destroy an entire world?
Imagine then if his feelings were reciprocated and were actually lovers.

I think he could have focused a little better his revenge.An entire world?
I hope there's something more, although it's known that Madara operated its TnJ, as with all the others ... but has to be something more.


----------



## Kakarrot (Sep 5, 2012)

The Uchiha clan despised Obito. He had trouble performing a fire jutsu and he hadn't activated his Sharingan, of course he's going to cherish his friendships much more than his family relationships. 

And people, there's no way that there are other reasons that Kishimoto hasn't revealed yet, is there? No, of course not, that's impossible.


----------



## vegeta2002 (Sep 5, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> These come off as being very ironic. You aren't even addressing the criticisms, you're just attacking the people because they criticized this. Being butthurt about butthurt one could say.



You're stressing out over one word. Go to urban dictionary a look at the definitions of butthurt. I think I chose the right word.

You said that I didn't address the criticims. I'm not gonna say the exact same things over a over again because it doesn't matter to these people. Like I said, I started reading Naruto a long time ago. Now that I'm older and more mature, I realize that the problem isn't so much the manga going down the crapper, but me becoming a more sophisticated reader. It's called perspective. 

This manga is fine for its target audience and most of the people bitching are old enough to feel embarrassed if they get caught reading a shounen at work or in class. If you don't get that, I'll fully take advantage of the opportunity to ridicule you in public. It's the least I can do for Kishi. I'm not joining the choir of spoiled fanbrats.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 5, 2012)

vegeta2002 said:


> You're stressing out over one word. Go to urban dictionary a look at the definitions of butthurt. I think I chose the right word.
> 
> You said that I didn't address the criticims. I'm not gonna say the exact sam this over a over again because matter to these people. Like I said, I started reading Naruto a long time ago. Now that I'm older and more mature, I realize that the problem isn't so much the manga going down the crapper, but me being a more sophisticated reader. It's called perspective.
> 
> This manga is fine for its target audience and most of the people bitching are old enough to be embarrassed if they got caught reading a shounen at work or in class. If you don't get that, I'll fully take advantage of the opportunity to ridicule you in public. It's the least an do for Kishi. I'm not joining the choir of overly entitled fanboys.



Shonen is not an excuse for poor storytelling.

Also, that just makes you sound like a tool or some kid that bends to a judgmental society. You distance yourself from a medium out of fear that people will make fun of you for it? Which is hilarious because you talked so much about being more mature and sophisticated. The first thing an adult learns is that simply bending to peer pressure is idiotic.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Sep 5, 2012)

After this chapter it's rather obvious... Kishi is clearly lurking the forums/internet and borrowing ideas to finish his currently ship wrecking manga.


----------



## Kusa (Sep 5, 2012)

Kishi ruined Tobi for me,I used to think he is badass but after this he is nothing but a joke.He is going to get trolled harder then Kabuto,I fear.


----------



## vegeta2002 (Sep 5, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Shonen is not an excuse for poor storytelling.
> 
> Also, that just makes you sound like a tool or some kid that bends to a judgmental society. Which is hilarious because you talked so much about being more mature and sophisticated. The first thing an adult learns is that simply bending to peer pressure is idiotic.



Can I ask how old you are and what time it is where you're at writing this crap without you feeling embarrassed and lying?


----------



## Ghost (Sep 5, 2012)

*Seriously*

I'm not convinced that just Rin's death made Obito go evil and wanting to do the Moon's Eye Plan. 

Whoever took care of Obito and trained him (most likely Madara and Zetsu) started to manipulate him like Orochimaru did Sasuke. This was easy if the person knew/found out that Rin died and told Obito etc.


----------



## Untitled (Sep 5, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The problem isn't that Tobi is Obito in itself, but rather the reasons we've been given on his turn to the 'dark side'. The fact that he is Obito already opens him up to some sort of TNJ, but now that we know Rin's death is at least one of his driving motivations; it just seems so ridiculous in comparison to how far he's gone, and opens him up even moreso to TNJ.


Yeah, the members beg to disagree, last chapter it was something like "LOL I DONT CARE WHAT MOTIVE IT IS THIS SHIT SUCKS ITD BE BETTER IF IT WAS TEUCHI LEGIT". Something tells me things aren't just _now_ blowing up because his motive was "revealed".

People who are mad that Tobi's Obito don't really care what the motive is and it's obvious they're not giving any time for actual explanations lol. They'll call it shit no matter what happens.

People are jumping to conclusions, by far. It's pretty obvious there's more to it but I guess Kishi isn't allowed to explain. I've also noticed no one ever informed me of anything how it would be any_ less_ shitty writing or storytelling if Tobi was someone else and not Obito? 

Other than you know...the fact that they personally wanted it to be someone else and they're angry that he's not who they wanted them to be?

This is also supported by the fact people are legitimately saying "Lol if it was Teuchi I'd be less mad than I am now", I am pretty damn confident that wouldn't be less shitty writing and just proves my point. 

I'm pretty sure most people who actively view these forums recall times where people listed a random ass character and others agreed it'd be better than Obito because they're mad, without me having to point fingers. Yeahhh.


----------



## HolyDemon (Sep 5, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The first thing an adult learns is that simply bending to peer pressure is idiotic.



Laws is the biggest product of peer pressure fyi... And then ,there's code of ethics, code of conduct, family tradition, contract, etc... Fuck, the entire adulthood consists of peer pressure.


----------



## Kusa (Sep 5, 2012)

People complained about Nagatos motive.Nagatos reason for his motive looks like good written compared to that.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 5, 2012)

vegeta2002 said:


> Can I ask how old you are and what time it is where you're at writing this crap without you feeling embarrassed and lying?



Reading manga is pretty commonplace, and most people simply don't give enough of a shit, well most adults don't, to start judging people on it. That's a childish way of thinking to be so preoccupied with what other people would think that you'd bend to your preconceived notions of their expectations.



Untitled said:


> Yeah, the members beg to disagree, last chapter it was something like "LOL I DONT CARE WHAT MOTIVE IT IS THIS SHIT SUCKS ITD BE BETTER IF IT WAS TEUCHI LEGIT". Something tells me things aren't just _now_ blowing up because his motive was "revealed".
> 
> People who are mad that Tobi's Obito don't really care what the motive is and it's obvious they're not giving any time for actual explanations lol. They'll call it shit no matter what happens.
> 
> ...



Many of the members criticizing this particular revelation supported the idea of Tobi being Obito, or were neutral to it. Furthermore, those that may have not been convinced or against it does not invalidate the criticisms for his *motivation*, as that is what they are addressing. As a matter of fact, for those latter, it was the misgivings over what his motives would be that bothered them over the Tobito matter. You are just trying to shoehorn and simplify the criticisms into some other matter entirely to make it easier to attack the people criticizing this particular matter. I noticed that you and others doing this have not really tried to defend *this* particular revelation but instead try to paint those criticizing it as being angry over something very different from what they are expressing.

In short, it's not Tobi being Obito that was the problem, it's WHY Obito became Tobi.


----------



## Nuuskis (Sep 5, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> No one bitched when Darth Vader did it.



At least there was alot of reasons for the fall of Anakin:

-Anakin started to lose trust in the Jedi.
-Palpatine, who Anakin has trusted all of his life and seen him as a mentor and father figure claimed that Jedi were plotting to take over the Republic.
-Anakin and Padme were married and Padme was pregnant.
-Anakin thought that by turning to the dark side he could have saved Padme from dying. And also it was Palpatine, the man he trusted who assured him that by learning to use the dark side he could save his wife.

Obito's downfall:

-Teenage crush died.

So yeah, fuck Kishimoto and his fucking terrible writing skills. Last week I was totally okay with Obito being Tobi *if* all his motivations and other stuff would be explained in a way they make sense, but this was horrible. I am already starting not to accept this Tobito bullshit.

But I have little hope left because Madara arrived, so we are probably gonna get explanation for how those two know each other.

Take a deep breath! This manga is intended for children after all!


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Sep 5, 2012)

Glorious rage in this thread


----------



## Phenom (Sep 5, 2012)

*TROLOLOLOLOLOLOL*

Wasn't Tobi introduced as a TROLL character in the beginning? He was mostly child like, untill he flipped the script. 

I can't believe people are surprised, though i did toss my keyboard when i read that well defined page. I am not mad, Kishi is still a great writer and he's just tying up the strings.


----------



## Addy (Sep 5, 2012)

*obito: HOES BEFORE BROS*

itachi: BROS OVER HOES! 

nagato: BROS OVER HOES! 

sasuke: BROS OVER HOES! 

aizen: THE HEART OVER HOES! 

naruto: BROS OVER HOES!


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Sep 5, 2012)

Tobi to Konan: Am I going to have to choke a bitch?


----------



## Untitled (Sep 5, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Reading manga is pretty commonplace, and most people simply don't give enough of a shit, well most adults don't, to start judging people on it. That's a childish way of thinking to be so preoccupied with what other people would think that you'd bend to your preconceived notions of their expectations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well those people are also far jumping to conclusions. Although the Tobito haters just look for things to hate on, it being something 'stupid' and they cash on it. 

Except that's the problem, it's not something stupid. We have no idea what happened or why or the details on it and people need to chill da fuck out.

At least the people who are rational about the "revelation" are saying stuff like "Well, I'm interested in the next chapters when Kishi explains, I wonder what the details are" Meanwhile most of hte people who are just looking for things to hate on will just blatantly say stuff like "LOL ITS BECAUSE OF RIN THIS SHIT SUCKS IM DONE BLEACH>THIS SHIT".

 Like I said in my 1st post I guess Kishi's not allowed to explain, but iut doesn't really matter what he explains since people who are mad about his identity will just call it shit anyway. Remember friends, there's so many plotholes, Teuchi would make more sense.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 5, 2012)

Obito: Getting laid was his priority. DAT Rin!!!

With bros it can get only so far.


----------



## HolyDemon (Sep 5, 2012)

Nachrael said:


> At least there was alot of reasons for the fall of Anakin:
> 
> -Anakin started to lose trust in the Jedi.
> *-Palpatine, who Anakin has trusted all of his life and seen him as a mentor and father figure claimed that Jedi were plotting to take over the Republic.*
> ...



Bromance, bromance everywhere


----------



## KingBoo (Sep 5, 2012)

this wench rin, sakura's mother, is the true final villain. next year, year of sakura, where sakura confronts her edo tensei mother and does nothing but cry.


----------



## Brox (Sep 5, 2012)

Can?t someone just resurrect that bitch?


----------



## Crows (Sep 5, 2012)

The majority if the Naruto universe is on the "Fuck the world" tip when they lose someone. At least the villains are.

They're just all so damn evil, right until we find out why.


----------



## kuruizaki (Sep 5, 2012)

message from Kishi:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bazinga!


----------



## B.o.t.i (Sep 5, 2012)

Justice said:


> People complained about Nagatos motive.Nagatos reason for his motive looks like good written compared to that.



eh in the end nagato wanted to create a super nuke forcing peace.

Way more better than this moon eye garbage at least something was about to be blow up would of set a chain of events.

Although moon eye plan has potential as a plot if another writer jumps on board.Where the world is kind of like the matrix where you have to be unplugged to the illusion of tobi via juubi. Has potential but only as spin off or fanfic.


----------



## vegeta2002 (Sep 5, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Reading manga is pretty commonplace, and most people simply don't give enough of a shit, well most adults don't, to start judging people on it. That's a childish way of thinking to be so preoccupied with what other people would think that you'd bend to your preconceived notions of their expectations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who's attacking who now, asshole? I didn't fucking single anybody out and my points still stand. I'm 24 and it's 9:30 am where I'm at. I don't feel bad because I'm doing something I like.

The people who are my age (past 18), who *really have problems* with this manga, but stay up all night discussing it aren't exactly what I would call "well balanced" or "effective" people. Defend them all you want, but don't lecture me if you can't even answer my questions.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 5, 2012)

vagnard said:


> Obito is the ONLY heterosexual character in the entire manga.



Fixed

How those shinobi reproduce anyway with so much bromance going?


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 5, 2012)

Brox said:


> Can?t someone just resurrect that bitch?


he does care anymore whether she is dead or alive, as he implied this chapter.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 5, 2012)

vegeta2002 said:


> Who's attacking who now, asshole? I didn't fucking single anybody out and my points still stand. I'm 24 and it's 9:30 am where I'm at. I don't feel bad because I'm doing something I like.
> 
> The people who are my age (past 18), who *really have problems* with this manga, but stay up all night discussing it aren't exactly what I would call "well balanced" or "effective" people. Defend them all you want, but don't lecture me if you can't even answer my questions.



You are attacking the critics, it's all you've been doing. Like I stated, for you to talk of them being butthurt is nothing short of ironic. At least they are attacking matters within the story, focusing on that. You are just attacking people you don't even know simply for looking at the story in a critical manner. Everything in your responses have been contrary to the claims of your more "sophisticated" and grown-up mindset, and none have at all lent to any effort to discredit the criticisms of this chapter.


----------



## ovanz (Sep 5, 2012)

Addy said:


> naruto: BROS OVER HOES!



But Sasuke is both his BRO and HOE. That's time paradox.


----------



## Saunion (Sep 5, 2012)

vegeta2002 said:


> Who's attacking who now, asshole?



 ITS THE HATERS THE FUCKING HATERS WHO ARE BUTTHURT YES ITS THEM HAHA 

Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## Brox (Sep 5, 2012)

Jizznificent said:


> he does care anymore whether she is dead or alive, as he implied this chapter.



so butthurt


----------



## HolyDemon (Sep 5, 2012)

ovanz said:


> But Sasuke is both his BRO and HOE. That's time paradox.



So is Rin


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 5, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Fixed
> 
> How those shinobi reproduce anyway with so much bromance going?



They let their clone do the icky part?


----------



## KingBoo (Sep 5, 2012)

*rin is the reason?!*

it was bad enough tobi is obito.

as i was reading this chapter, and saw that the flash backs contained rin, i was HOPING this isn't his reason for being evil. each page i click, it became more clear. then i remembered someone on this very forum, long ago, said it would be funny if obito became evil because rin died.

and then the page revealed it. i am so...crushed. this is almost as bad as nagato and his dog. or kabuto and his glasses. at least it's a person that he "loves." but that's the thing, there was no true love. he was just having a crush on her. if naruto, sakura, and sauske are anything to go by, i bet the two didn't even spend time with each other. it's almost as bad as sakura loving sauske the second she looked at him when they were five years old. i hate this. 

except tobi is acting like sakura, rin is the sakura of the group, and i really hate sakura. so i hate tobi. why couldn't kishi just made them lovers? just portray how they both loved each other, made babies or something, and etc instead of this "my one sided crush died so now i hate the world" garbage.

but i can tolerate it now since the true final villain appeared in the last page. thank you madara.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 5, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> These come off as being very ironic. You aren't even addressing the criticisms, you're just attacking the people because they criticized this. Being butthurt about butthurt one could say.



When the writing is criticised, the fans of the character which that specific plot is about mistake it for bashing.

That's why whenever people complain about Kishimoto's work, there always are those who get upset and flame them.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 5, 2012)

The man has priorities.


----------



## MangaR (Sep 5, 2012)

At first i was excited, he will tell !
And then he told us...fuck. Disappointment - is not the word that can describe my feelings right now. Oh, look Madara jump here as well, who cares Kishi, you raped your own creation by 2 fuckin chapters !


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Sep 5, 2012)

Nachrael said:


> At least there was alot of reasons for the fall of Anakin:
> 
> -Anakin started to lose trust in the Jedi.
> -Palpatine, who Anakin has trusted all of his life and seen him as a mentor and father figure claimed that Jedi were plotting to take over the Republic.
> ...



I can't believe you are defending the vilest crap that is the Star Wars prequels. The thing that ruined my childhood dreams. Here let me help you with those points:



> -Anakin started to lose trust in the Jedi.



-based on accusations of a shady character he barely knew and who was deemed suspicious (Palpatine)



> -Palpatine, who Anakin has trusted all of his life and seen him as a mentor and father figure claimed that Jedi were plotting to take over the Republic.



Palpatine was nothing to Anakin, he was a slimy politician who jedis suspected might be plotting a consipiracy. Obi wan was more of a father figure to Anakin. That is all besides the point as Anakin realized Palpatine was a sith before he even joined him so Anakin knew Palpatine was lying about that one. 



> -Anakin and Padme were married and Padme was pregnant.



It was a teenage crush. Their love story was completely unconvincing. 



> -Anakin thought that by turning to the dark side he could have saved Padme from dying. And also it was Palpatine, the man he trusted who assured him that by learning to use the dark side he could save his wife.



Which basically means the only reason Anakin went to the gay side was because of his sweetheart girl he loved and nothing more. Anaking had no reason to trust Palpatine when he knew he was a sith lord and was plotting a conspiracy against the republic. 
When it comes down to it, the story of Anakin was just poorly written and executed. 
Tobi is going to have a better backstory for sure.


----------



## Use Words Like Rad (Sep 5, 2012)

Obito is literally the worst character in this manga.

There, I said it. You're welcome.


----------



## Rios (Sep 5, 2012)

Duuude I want my TNJ book back! 

Seriously? This silly lunatic was Tobi all along? Oh dear, this just further proves that Kishimoto didnt have much of an idea who Tobi really is. Such an example of great writing. At least the Tobi=Obito supporters are having nightmares now, it couldnt get any worse than that.

No wonder Madara came, he is like the savior right now


----------



## HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil (Sep 5, 2012)

It's the same motivation as Harvey dent from the dark knight why are people acting like its not a tried and used formula.
The reason it was predictable was because the other options by and large were shit. 
Izuna...okay just another example of evil for the sake of evil, wants to take over the world and has no connection to anyone alive.
Kagami...who...
Shishui...this one could have been good he was my pick along with obito due to all his foreshadowing.
Every other theory was either an unknown character which is a cop out or zetsu goo...seriously a spunk monster with no motivation is a favourable explanation...

Obito fans need to stop being smug, haters need to stop prefixing their apologies with, oh well it's a shit motivation anyway.


----------



## ShadowReij (Sep 5, 2012)

The moment Tobi was unfortunately revealed as Obito it was practically guaranteed that his reason was because of vagina. Overplayed.


----------



## Addy (Sep 5, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Obito: Getting laid was his priority. DAT Rin!!!
> 
> With bros it can get only so far.



but he never did get laid with rin


----------



## lucid1 (Sep 5, 2012)

luckily he's not the final villain


----------



## Phenom (Sep 5, 2012)

SERIOUSLY COULDNT HE HAVE HAD NAGATO RESURRECT HER???? lol trololololol


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 5, 2012)

Untitled said:


> Well those people are also far jumping to conclusions. Although the Tobito haters just look for things to hate on, it being something 'stupid' and they cash on it.
> 
> Except that's the problem, it's not something stupid. We have no idea what happened or why or the details on it and people need to chill da fuck out.



He laid it out right there, Kakashi "let" Rin die. Hasn't he been doing so this entire fight? Attacking Kakashi for "talking big", and over "failed promises". It's pretty clear where his primary vendetta lies. 



> At least the people who are rational about the "revelation" are saying stuff like "Well, I'm interested in the next chapters when Kishi explains, I wonder what the details are" Meanwhile most of hte people who are just looking for things to hate on will just blatantly say stuff like "LOL ITS BECAUSE OF RIN THIS SHIT SUCKS IM DONE BLEACH>THIS SHIT".



I don't see it as any different from Nagato, which people were disappointed with too, but at the very least, there was a lot more for him to be in despair about that would turn him to Pain. 



> Like I said in my 1st post I guess Kishi's not allowed to explain, but iut doesn't really matter what he explains since people who are mad about his identity will just call it shit anyway. Remember friends, there's so many plotholes, Teuchi would make more sense.



Kishi did explain, through Tobi at least. He's been attacking Kakashi this whole time about his big talk and his failure to come through on it, as well as broken promises and whatnot. Clearly, the animosity stems from Rin's death, the promise that Kakashi made to Obito, but as he believes that the world as they currently know it will end he has become fixated on his world of eternal dreaming.


----------



## Shiny (Sep 5, 2012)

I was a fan of tobito's theory,but dammit after this chapter,I need to say this was pathetic


----------



## [ empty slot ] (Sep 5, 2012)

lol.. soooooo much BUTTHURT on this forum  it doesnt let you think straight 

let Kishi explain things first god dammit, you cant judge Obito or this whole reveal , with just 1 FUCKING CHAPTER...THINK A LITTLE


----------



## Kusa (Sep 5, 2012)

Even for someone who thinks hoes >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> bros his motive was fucking stupid.


----------



## Rios (Sep 5, 2012)

> It's the same motivation as Harvey dent from the dark knight why are people acting like its not a tried and used formula.



Harvey's descend into madness was was slow and started pretty much the moment we saw him. Plus we had a pretty good idea who Rachel was, having her as the main female lead for 2 movies.

Maybe the motivation was similar but the development wasnt there. And his chance for redeeming flashbacks just went straight to hell, we'll mostly just get some teary eyed ones once he is dying.

Oh and also - romance between kids and romance between adults......


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 5, 2012)

Addy said:


> but he never did get laid with rin


says who? for all we know, he is probably into necrophilia.


----------



## HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil (Sep 5, 2012)

Rios said:


> Harvey's descend into madness was was slow and started pretty much the moment we saw him. Plus we had a pretty good idea who Rachel was, having her as the main female lead for 2 movies.
> 
> Maybe the motivation was similar but the development wasnt there. And his chance for redeeming flashbacks just went straight to hell, we'll mostly just get some teary eyed ones once he is dying.
> 
> Oh and also - romance between kids and romance between adults......



No doubt the execution was vastly inferrior but it is essentially the same line, you let Rachel die its just a name replacement. Futhermore within the world of Naruto people seem to form life long bonds as children...not saying that makes sense I think Sakura is a dumbass, but it's not like it hasn't got a precedent.

I don't think this story sucks but I'll agree the execution is lack-lustre. This chapter optimised this fact. I can buy obito doing it for Rin, in fact it makes sense people are using a sensible logical mind to assess this, he is a psychopath of course even a teen crush will put him over the edge. Historically we had a woman who fell in love with a royal family member because of the way he flapped the curtains, I digress but my point is, to us it was a crush, to him she was his world. So yeah I can buy that given his new found malevolent state, but the fact that Naruto cuts him off, maybe that is realistic but let the fucker finish. It will come out at some point, this seems like an excuse to milk the plot which I agree is poor. 

Futhermore Madara inexplicably arriving, the chapter should've ended with pictures of the decimated kages, to have him standing aside obito is essentially last weeks ending with a friend...


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 5, 2012)

Addy said:


> but he never did get laid with rin



At least he did his best to get it

If he succeeded there would be no 4th ninja war


----------



## jacamo (Sep 5, 2012)

im only on page 5  the reactions are glorious  the Obito fans who were right seem to have disappeared because even they know how bad this is


----------



## Rios (Sep 5, 2012)

HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil said:


> No doubt the execution was vastly inferrior but it is essentially the same line, you let Rachel die its just a name replacement. Futhermore within the world of Naruto people seem to form life long bonds as children...not saying that makes sense I think Sakura is a dumbass, but it's not like it hasn't got a precedent.



You are missing another point here - Harvey was after the people responsible for her death. If Obito's motives were similar he'd go after Kakashi immediately, maybe trying to get back whats his. I can see this as a great opportunity actually. Something very personal that will finally put an end to Kakashi's struggles.

But we get this - someone who wants THE WHOLE WORLD to be brainwashed into an illusion. Until further explanation he is just a friggin crybaby who lost his favorite candy and now wants everyone to suffer like him.


----------



## Saunion (Sep 5, 2012)

So since the HATURZ are jumping to conclusions and not letting Kishimoto explain... Go on then, explain to us HATURZ what could Obito's motivations be. Go on. Tell us what we missed here about his backstory. Tell us what more there is to his character. And not just some vague IT WAZ MADARA FAULT copout. Explain in details the trigger for Obito going from goofy loser to what he is now, if it's not Rin's death.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Sep 5, 2012)

Which Uchiha has ever had a good reason for being a complete dick, apart from Itachi?


----------



## Rios (Sep 5, 2012)

Saunion said:


> So since the HATURZ are jumping to conclusions and not letting Kishimoto explain... Go on then, explain to us HATURZ what could Obito's motivations be. Go on. Tell us what we missed here about his backstory. Tell us what more there is to his character. And not just some vague IT WAZ MADARA FAULT copout. Explain in details the trigger for Obito going from goofy loser to what he is now, if it's not Rin's death.



So you knew his motivation sucked all along. Congratulations.


----------



## HolyDemon (Sep 5, 2012)

Saunion said:


> Explain in details the trigger for Obito going from goofy loser to what he is now, if it's not Rin's death.



Intensive training, obviously


----------



## Kakarrot (Sep 5, 2012)

*Its impossible*

gaiz, i just red the chapter and its so stoopid. tobito makes no sense, his only motivation was rin? god, what a crybaby. i no that his only motivation is rin cuz i read it in the chapter and it was the only reason he gave so theres obviously no other reason y hes doin this.


----------



## Anonymouse (Sep 5, 2012)

Saunion said:


> So since the HATURZ are jumping to conclusions and not letting Kishimoto explain... Go on then, explain to us HATURZ what could Obito's motivations be. Go on. Tell us what we missed here about his backstory. Tell us what more there is to his character. And not just some vague IT WAZ MADARA FAULT copout. Explain in details the trigger for Obito going from goofy loser to what he is now, if it's not Rin's death.



And now you understand why no one, aside from Obito fanbois, wanted Tobi=Obito.
Kishi is taking steaming dump on the legacy of this manga.


----------



## HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil (Sep 5, 2012)

Rios said:


> You are missing another point here - Harvey was after the people responsible for her death. If Obito's motives were similar he'd go after Kakashi immediately, maybe trying to get back whats his. I can see this as a great opportunity actually. Something very personal that will finally put an end to Kakashi's struggles.
> 
> But we get this - someone who wants THE WHOLE WORLD to be brainwashed into an illusion. Until further explanation he is just a friggin crybaby who lost his favorite candy and now wants everyone to suffer like him.



But he is a fucking crybaby, not disputing that but you are looking at it from a logical standpoint. He is not, she was his world, rightly or wrongly. Yes he is stupid but its that kind of weak will which probably allowed Madara to indoctrinate him. I don't see this as any more silly then Naruto calling Sasuke his best friend or obito having the motivation to risk his life for Kakashi.

I do agree execution is poor but who in your opinion is a better option then obito?


----------



## Kakarrot (Sep 5, 2012)

Indeed. How dare Kishimoto not explain this in one chapter. What a fucking asshole.


----------



## Rios (Sep 5, 2012)

HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil said:


> But he is a fucking crybaby, not disputing that but you are looking at it from a logical standpoint. He is not, she was his world, rightly or wrongly. Yes he is stupid but its that kind of weak will which probably allowed Madara to indoctrinate him. I don't see this as any more silly then Naruto calling Sasuke his best friend or obito having the motivation to risk his life for Kakashi.
> 
> I do agree execution is poor but who in your opinion is a better option then obito?



And here comes the main problem with all this - can you really believe this man, Obito, was Tobi all along? I try to go through some Tobi moments from before and it just doesnt fit. This guy is more of a mad dog than an actual mastermind. I'll only accept him as Tobi if it is revealed that Madara gave him orders all along. He wrote him a list or something.

Madara should have been Tobi. Obito should have been introduced as himself and going after Kakashi.


----------



## Summers (Sep 5, 2012)

ChickenPotPie said:


> Yeah.  Even if you ignore the reason, the dialogue is really cliche and bad.  "Looks like you're having fun  (Madara appears) Obito"
> "Don't make that face Kakashi"



Grin and bear it.


----------



## Anonymouse (Sep 5, 2012)

Kakarrot said:


> Indeed. How dare Kishimoto not explain this in one chapter. What a fucking asshole.



It was explained in one chapter.

The plothole inconsistencies will be explained away as Madara was behind the mask before Obito was.
The reason for Obito's heel turn will be Rins death.

All is explained. All is shit.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 5, 2012)

Not sure if trolling....but im pretty sure there's more to it.


----------



## maupp (Sep 5, 2012)

disappointed in you obito...you have officially become the lamest character in manga history, patheticbito  Mad


----------



## HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil (Sep 5, 2012)

Rios said:


> And here comes the main problem with all this - can you really believe this man, Obito, was Tobi all along? I try to go through some Tobi moments from before and it just doesnt fit. This guy is more of a mad dog than an actual mastermind. I'll only accept him as Tobi if it is revealed that Madara gave him orders all along. He wrote him a list or something.
> 
> Madara should have been Tobi. Obito should have been introduced as himself and going after Kakashi.



I agree there are problems, I disagree with your previous sentiment that kishimoto didn't know who Tobi was, I felt obito's supposed dying words were very telling of future involvement. I do agree that it doesn't all work, the logistics are off, but at this point there are still unanswered questions, as to how he became almost a match for his sensei in the 1/2 years he was absent. 
I can buy him being a mad dog as you say, the mask allowed him an anonymity that prevented others trying to relate to him, now Kakashi is being an apologist almost he has nothing to restrain him.

Perhaps it would have been better of Madara was tobi, but then I don't think Madara should wear a mask, he is a god surrounded by weaklings to wear a mask would not fit his MO. 
Perhaps obito should have been a subplot and sought out Kakashi, this could have worked better if more was made of Kakashi and Rins relationship post obito, perhaps showing her death sooner so we cared more about her. 
However I must say I do like the idea of a villain who is warped and has a perverse view of peace over th sterotypical maniacal Madara type.


----------



## Nuuskis (Sep 5, 2012)

Naruto Fighto said:


> I can't believe you are defending the vilest crap that is the Star Wars prequels. The thing that ruined my childhood dreams. Here let me help you with those points:



Well it's not like I am saying Star Wars prequels were great but I personally think Anakin's downfall was much better than Obito's. Of course we haven't seen Obito's full story yet but anything is better than a teenage crush.



Naruto Fighto said:


> -based on accusations of a shady character he barely knew and who was deemed suspicious (Palpatine)



Not entirely, Anakin said himself that he felt like the Jedi were discriminating him. Like he thought that they weren't telling him everything about the Force.



Naruto Fighto said:


> Palpatine was nothing to Anakin, he was a slimy politician who jedis suspected might be plotting a consipiracy. Obi wan was more of a father figure to Anakin. That is all besides the point as Anakin realized Palpatine was a sith before he even joined him so Anakin knew Palpatine was lying about that one.



Palpatine was nothing to Anakin? Now that's some serious bullshit. Or did you miss all the scenes where Anakin was defending Palpatine even before he joined the dark side? And at the beginning of the movie, it's implied that Anakin told Palpatine of how he killed the Sand People. You wouldn't tell about that to a man you don't trust.

I do agree that Obi-Was was aso a father figure to Anakin. At least in the early state of his training. But in Revenge of the Sith it felt to me more like a brother figure.



Naruto Fighto said:


> It was a teenage crush. Their love story was completely unconvincing.



Yeah, it was horribly executed in the movie, and it wasn't believeable at all, but still it wasn't just a teenage crush.



Naruto Fighto said:


> Which basically means the only reason Anakin went to the gay side was because of his sweetheart girl he loved and nothing more. Anaking had no reason to trust Palpatine when he knew he was a sith lord and was plotting a conspiracy against the republic.
> When it comes down to it, the story of Anakin was just poorly written and executed.
> Tobi is going to have a better backstory for sure.



Well yeah, it was the only reason he joined the dark side, but if you know Star Wars universe at all, you should also know that dark side corrupts their users. After he had committed himself to all the horrible acts he did, he began to think it was all for the good of the republic.

And he was obviously going to overthrow Palpatine, or why do you think Vader tried to get Luke on his side so they could destroy the Emperor?


----------



## Stormcloak (Sep 5, 2012)

It really is dumb


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 5, 2012)

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## jacamo (Sep 5, 2012)

i have an explanation... maybe Obito died and was revived but without a soul


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Sep 5, 2012)

Nachrael said:


> Well it's not like I am saying Star Wars prequels were great but I personally think Anakin's downfall was much better than Obito's.



Nothing is worse than Anakin's downfall, except for maybe Nagato's backstory. 




> Of course we haven't seen Obito's full story yet



There you go. 



> but anything is better than a teenage crush.



A "teenage crush", Obito was ready to sacrifice his life and body parts for Rin. That is not a crush, it's love. More convincing than what Anakin had going with Padme.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 5, 2012)

I was so close to smashing the fuck outta my pc with my guitar...


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Sep 5, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I was so close to smashing the fuck outta my pc with my guitar...



Stop lying, you loved it. You probably printed the image of Obito saying "you let rin die" and have it on your bedroom wall.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 5, 2012)

I want to expect more from Kishi I really do, but he's so predictable that it'll wind up with Obito having a sob story for why he became a genocidal maniac who attaches explosives to newborn babies....


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 5, 2012)

A childhood crush can drive a man crazy.


----------



## Untitled (Sep 5, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He laid it out right there, Kakashi "let" Rin die. Hasn't he been doing so this entire fight? Attacking Kakashi for "talking big", and over "failed promises". It's pretty clear where his primary vendetta lies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People who think this is the only reason, I understand why they hate Kishi. But this is exactly where the jumping to conclusions lie. If those who absolutely despise Tobito were a bit more open minded they wouldn't be calling this such shit writing, saying it's the only reason is ridiculous. They might say "Oh boy, I can't wait for Kishi to explain more into his motives and how he turned so evil!" not "lol, are you fucking serious? It's because of Rin and only because of Rin no matter what and no chapter will redeem or explain this in any way? Fuck this manga, it's time to go fap to Kubo." Like I said, people are just looking for things to hate on now. 

Kishi said 1 sentence on the subject and the hints throughout the past chapters hinting that Tobi was Obito. Just because he finally sees Kakashi in a 1 on 1 situation for the first time he can actively blame/taunt him doesn't mean Rin is the sole reason. It was the initiator for Tobito, nothing more, do you guys really think Obito randomly decided to fuck everyones shit just because his naive love interest died?

This obviously didn't happen, he was in cahoots with Madara and we saw how easily Obito manipulated Sasuke's weak young mind, Obito was manipulated and saw "the light" of hte eye of the moon plan or whatever you want to call it. 

Now you might say, "But Untitled, that's ridiculous, we don't know if that happened, we don't have any details. You're speculating, the only thing we have to support that was what Obito said himself about Rin." Why yes! You're exactly right, we have basically zero info on the subject, we know shit other than Obito saying "You let Rin die". 

People are utterly jumping to conclusions, Kishi will elaborate on these non existent plot holes or whatever people are pinning on shit writing and whatnot soon. Like I said though, still doesn't matter what Kishi explains since people will call it shit, but still. It's far from bad writing, these things take time. 

If anything though, I hope when things are all explained and the manga concludes that the Tobito haters will say "Yeah I guess I was wrong, this was a damn good story" and not cling to it and potentially ruin an amazing story for them because they're too proud to admit anything Kishi writes isn't shit. That'd be coo.


----------



## shintebukuro (Sep 5, 2012)

What would a young Naruto have turned out to be like if he "died" at a young age, Sakura died afterward, and he had Madara in his ear telling him about hatred the whole time?

Obito is the next Gaara/Nagato/Sasuke. Had a few things happened a little differently, Naruto could have been in his shoes. 

And it wasn't about a "teenage crush." Rin was his closest bond, and she represented hope for him. Her dying is similar to Yahiko dying for Nagato.



			
				Anonymouse said:
			
		

> It was explained in one chapter.
> 
> The plothole inconsistencies will be explained away as Madara was behind the mask before Obito was.
> The reason for Obito's heel turn will be Rins death.
> ...



You'd think after completely failing the first time you talked about Tobi's identity, you'd think a little first before the next time you spoke up again. 

"All" is not explained. You're preemptively dooming this development because you're ashamed, emotional, and trying to save face.

You've seen _nothing_ of this reveal yet.


----------



## HolyDemon (Sep 5, 2012)

Luiz said:


> A childhood crush can drive a man crazy.



Especially when it was the reason he died


----------



## Kagemizu (Sep 5, 2012)

If kishi showed Rin's death in flashback then maybe it would ave been a better chater.


----------



## Samehada (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, I was a supporter of letting Kishi explain the whole Tobito mess...He failed 

If this is really because he let Rin kick the bucket, I will be seriously disappointed. Thank god Madara is here to clean up that whiny bitch's mess.


----------



## Nuuskis (Sep 5, 2012)

Naruto Fighto said:


> Nothing is worse than Anakin's downfall, except for maybe Nagato's backstory.



Well that's just your opinion. I myself never thought that Nagato's backstory was so bad to begin with.



Naruto Fighto said:


> A "teenage crush", Obito was ready to sacrifice his life and body parts for Rin. That is not a crush, it's love. More convincing than what Anakin had going with Padme.



I never said Anakin and Padme lovestory was convincing, just that Anakin's fall was more convincing than Obito's.


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Sep 5, 2012)

Nachrael said:


> I never said Anakin and Padme lovestory was convincing, just that Anakin's fall was more convincing than Obito's.



You said it yourself we don't know how Obito became Tobi yet. So you are saying that Anakin's fall is more convincing than the story we don't yet know about.

Well I won't give you a hard time with that one because I know what you mean by that, you mean if Obito just became evil coz of Rin dying then Anakin's story would be a better one. And even to that I say no.

Because Tobi's motivation is to change the world. Ninja world is a cruel place and people die all the time violently. Thus Tobi concluded he needs to create a perfect world and will not choose means to do it. Once he attains the divine power via rinegan and juubi, he maybe even thinks to resurrect all those people he killed. So even in it's most base form, Obito's love dies, he decides to change the world using ninja tactics - working from the shadow and killing, Obito's story is convincing enough.


----------



## vegeta2002 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Remember that dude who shot up a movie theatre at the "The Dark Knight Rises" premiere? Does his real life back story make more or less sense than Obito's fictional one? *

Do I need to point out the disconnection with reality here for people who think Tobito is too unbelievable? When somebody's mind is shattered they usually become fixated on one or two things (Rin) as a defense mechanism. People go insane all the time without the stress of being ninjas.


----------



## Nyasi (Sep 5, 2012)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> I don't see any particular problem here. If someone really precious to me passed away, I would also despair.



I agree with this. Also, I don't understand why everyone is so upset about this. It's a common thing for villain to go crazy over losing someone really precious, it's just a starting trigger pushing them into a direction of hatred and madness. And if you think about it, it was a really extreme situation how he died and his relationship and feelings towards Rin... it was not just a random teenage crush that died in a carcrash or something.

But I also think there is even more to that than "just" her death.


----------



## HolyDemon (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm imagining everyone's reaction if Rin was male right now.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Sep 5, 2012)

HolyDemon said:


> I'm imagining everyone's reaction if Rin was male right now.




Bromance...

For his friend, comrade... coz he died...

Fantastic...


----------



## HakuGaara (Sep 5, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Yeah.  So was I:
> 
> See?



Obito was the only identity that was clearly telegraphed by the author, so the other identities and motivations would *still* have been more surprising (and probably more well written than - girl dies  - loses shit).


----------



## Nuuskis (Sep 5, 2012)

Naruto Fighto said:


> Because Tobi's motivation is to change the world. Ninja world is a cruel place and people die all the time violently. Thus Tobi concluded he needs to create a perfect world and will not choose means to do it. *Once he attains the divine power via rinegan and juubi, he maybe even thinks to resurrect all those people he killed.* So even in it's most base form, Obito's love dies, he decides to change the world using ninja tactics - working from the shadow and killing, Obito's story is convincing enough.



Nothing in the story so far has indicated that he would revive them.

Well if you think it's convincing then good for you. As for how it is right now, I think it's not. And the only reasons I have little hope that it could get better is because we haven't heard the full story, and when Madara now enters the fray, there's a good chance we get the explanation next week. (Anakin's downfall still is better one)


----------



## KevKev (Sep 5, 2012)

This what happens when you keep asking for Kakashi's year  We got trolled


----------



## LostSelf (Sep 5, 2012)

Addy said:


> i won't say "i" even though i posted a thread about it since i know many have reached this conclusion by themselves.
> 
> anyway, tobi, you suck. your reason sucks ass and you will always suck  *even his fire isn't that impressive*. it was defeated so easily.
> 
> ...



 .


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Sep 5, 2012)

Kasumi said:


> Okay so here's my theory,a bit unlikely though, i think tobi said the words he said to mess with him emotionally and mentally. Obito knew his once best friend Kakashi would feel guilty because he failed to fullfill a simple request, that way Kakashi could have possibly stayed out of the fight, correct me if im wrong but Gai and Naruto alone couldn't have touched Tobi without Kakashi and Kamui.



Could be. Tobi smiled when he said that to Kakashi, didn't seem too upset. 



Nachrael said:


> Nothing in the story so far has indicated that he would revive them.



Just like there was nothing in the story indicating that Tobi is Obito when I and others were making theories 5 years ago?
The indication that he might plan on using rinegan powers to revive people is the fact he wants to create a perfect world for others, not just for himself. 



> (Anakin's downfall still is better one)



Anakin's only motivation for killing babies was a love interest. Tobi's motivation is love interest plus his desire to make the evil ninja world a better place. So Tobi wins.


----------



## Anonymouse (Sep 5, 2012)

This complaint thread is getting more than 100 views a minute.

Clearly, everyone is happy with the current story.


----------



## Saturday (Sep 5, 2012)

I felt like I was reading a bad edit chapter the whole time.


----------



## Bender (Sep 5, 2012)

Uchiha=Clan of butthurt


----------



## Anonymouse (Sep 5, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> You'd think after completely failing the first time you talked about Tobi's identity, you'd think a little first before the next time you spoke up again.
> 
> "All" is not explained. You're preemptively dooming this development because you're ashamed, emotional, and trying to save face.
> 
> You've seen _nothing_ of this reveal yet.



I never failed at anything. I never cared for one theory more than another. I've logically debated against all of them.

I'm not ashamed for not having picked a side, emotional over my non-choice or at all caring what some weaboo on the internet thinks of me.

I will, however, throw that post of yours back in your face in a couple weeks.
How can someone who supports such an obvious and unthinking plotline as Tobi=Obito, have any gripes with what I've posted? Obitards love "simple and obvious" right?


----------



## Danchou (Sep 5, 2012)

I love how it was because Kakashi let Rin die.

After all those years of Akatsuki foreshadowing, all Naruto revolved around was a lovestory.


----------



## jacamo (Sep 5, 2012)

i know most of us feel Tobi being Obito sucks and all, i know that this basically means the plot has gone to shit... but lets look on the bright side 

look at how much its backfired on Obito fans  look at how some of them are actually trying to justify Rin as a legit motivation for all of this


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Sep 5, 2012)

The amount of idiots in this thread 

First of all, we don't even know the specifics about what happened to Rin. Secondly, this is parallel to the situation with Nagato. Obviously more back story will be revealed as the plot continues on. It's like you all slept through fucking school and don't know the common formula for story telling.

Kishimoto will never reveal everything in ONE chapter. It's not possible and it would be stupid. So stop crying.

I would bet my damn life that there is more to why Tobi is doing what he's doing. Rin was clearly just what helped ignite this agenda.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 5, 2012)

women have been know to cause wars hellen of troy. men will do crazy stuff for women.


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2012)

Eh, I have no problem with this reason for Tobi going bad.  Love can be a rather dangerous force.


----------



## vegeta2002 (Sep 5, 2012)

Danchou said:


> I love how it was because Kakashi let Rin die.
> 
> After all those years of Akatsuki foreshadowing, all Naruto revolved around was a lovestory.



Madara created Akatsuki (the real one, not what Nagato thought it was). Obito's motives are his own.


----------



## Kakarrot (Sep 5, 2012)

Tekkenman11 said:


> The amount of idiots in this thread
> 
> First of all, we don't even know the specifics about what happened to Rin. Secondly, this is parallel to the situation with Nagato. Obviously more back story will be revealed as the plot continues on. It's like you all slept through fucking school and don't know the common formula for story telling.
> 
> ...




This is a perfect post. Completely agree.


----------



## vegeta2002 (Sep 5, 2012)

heylove said:


> Eh, I have no problem with this reason for Tobi going bad.  Love can be a rather dangerous force.



^^ This

Seems like anyone with experience in the matter would know this. It's like these people are outing themselves as virgins every time they say it doesn't make sense. Who would've guessed that so many shonen manga readers were virgins? It's sad to watch, but I can't laughing. My eyes are watering as I type this. Lol


----------



## HolyDemon (Sep 5, 2012)

heylove said:


> Eh, I have no problem with this reason for Tobi going bad.  Love can be a rather dangerous force.



Love isn't badass enough

According to recent trend, it must be either be bromance, or hatred


----------



## jacamo (Sep 5, 2012)

Tekkenman11 said:


> I would bet my damn life that there is more to why Tobi is doing what he's doing. Rin was clearly just what helped ignite this agenda.



one can only hope


----------



## Fireball (Sep 5, 2012)

Boy, do I enjoy this shitstorm.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Sep 5, 2012)

The amount of butthurt amuses me. Feed me more. 

Besides Obito doesn't seem to blame Kakashi anyway (well that much). Hopefully this chapter will teach some of you who are still naive of Kishimoto's ways how he operates.


----------



## sunlight (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Nuuskis (Sep 5, 2012)

Naruto Fighto said:


> The indication that he might plan on using rinegan powers to revive people is the fact he wants to create a perfect world for others, not just for himself.



When Tobi has talked about his Moon's Eye Plan and Infinite Tsukuyomi, it hasn't sound like he is thinking other people's safety at all. To me it has sounded like the people under that genjutsu would turn into mindless puppets of Tobi, thus making Tobi the dictator of that Infinite Tsukuyomi world.



Naruto Fighto said:


> Anakin's only motivation for killing babies was a love interest. Tobi's motivation is love interest plus his desire to make the evil ninja world a better place. So Tobi wins.



As I have already told you, it wasn't his only motivation. He thought the Jedi were planning to overthrow the Republic, thus "bringing peace, safety and security to his Empire". Making his motives very similar to Obito's.


----------



## Bender (Sep 5, 2012)

I see this becoming a great meme


----------



## ifkisowning (Sep 5, 2012)

You lack hatred?
Find any excuse to get hatred.


----------



## Burke (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a feeling madara reverse TnJ'd obito in the first place.
I imagine it wasnt a world breaking thing at first, but madara made him think it was worth destroying the world over?


----------



## vegeta2002 (Sep 5, 2012)

50% + of all literature is about people doing stupid shit for love (Romeo and Juliet, Macbeth, Othello, Jane Eyre, etc). You have to read more than Naruto chapters every week to know this.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 5, 2012)

You are all getting suckered by Kishimoto again.

He is teasing you with the preview without giving you the whole story.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 5, 2012)

i already miss Tobi like i was missing Pain a couple of years ago.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 5, 2012)

Tekkenman11 said:


> The amount of idiots in this thread
> 
> *First of all, we don't even know the specifics about what happened to Rin. Secondly, this is parallel to the situation with Nagato. Obviously more back story will be revealed as the plot continues on.* It's like you all slept through fucking school and don't know the common formula for story telling.
> 
> ...



This. 



vegeta2002 said:


> ^^ This
> 
> Seems like anyone with experience in the matter would know this. It's like these people are outing themselves as virgins every time they say it doesn't make sense. Who would've guessed that so many shonen manga readers were virgins? It's sad to watch, but I can't laughing. My eyes are watering as I type this. Lol



It isn't that surprising. It is aimed at 12 year olds after all.


----------



## Yachiru (Sep 5, 2012)

Am I the only one who liked this?


----------



## Kakarrot (Sep 5, 2012)

Sorry, but whenever I see the title of this thread and the people who are mad, this picture comes to mind;


----------



## KBL (Sep 5, 2012)

So a pussy is the reason why Tobi fuck'd the entire shinobi world... and wants to destroy it now?



Seems legit.


----------



## HolyDemon (Sep 5, 2012)

KBL said:


> So a pussy is the reason why Tobi fuck'd the entire shinobi world... and wants to destroy it now?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems legit.



At least it's not a dick


----------



## Fruit Monger (Sep 5, 2012)

Kishi needs to bring back Tobi; the baby-bombing, warmongering, manslaughterer.


----------



## KBL (Sep 5, 2012)

A pussy is a pussy man, that shit is strong.


----------



## lucid1 (Sep 5, 2012)

heylove said:


> Eh, I have no problem with this reason for Tobi going bad.  Love can be a rather dangerous force.



yes he found his one true love at age 11


----------



## NarutoQuack (Sep 5, 2012)

I am pretty disappointed, but most manga and animes I have seen all start out good and then all disappoint in the end.


----------



## NarutoQuack (Sep 5, 2012)

Sooo... on to Sasuke as being the final villain


----------



## DeK3iDE (Sep 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by Tekkenman11 View Post
> The amount of idiots in this thread
> 
> First of all, we don't even know the specifics about what happened to Rin. Secondly, this is parallel to the situation with Nagato. Obviously more back story will be revealed as the plot continues on. It's like you all slept through fucking school and don't know the common formula for story telling.
> ...


if you're going to bet you're life on there being more to the story then i hope you got Kishimoto to pay for your funeral service. Call me crazy but 599 & 600 covered the why



> Seems like anyone with experience in the matter would know this. It's like these people are outing themselves as virgins every time they say it doesn't make sense. *Who would've guessed that so many shonen manga readers were virgins?* It's sad to watch, but I can't laughing. My eyes are watering as I type this. Lol


says the guy who just outed himself as a shonen manga reader? has it ever occurred to you that it probably doesn't make much sense to someone is currently dating or is even married?  this is the behavior of a unique kind of troll. The kind whose best logical response is "you're a virgin/you have no life because i don't agree with you"


----------



## vegeta2002 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> It isn't that surprising. It is aimed at 12 year olds after all.



I just hosted my two 11 y/o nephews for the summer and they weren't hating on Naruto at all. I can't laugh at a 12 year old virgin, but Naruto came out in 1999(?). A lot of OG fans are old enough to drink and some have kids of their own. OG fans are the one bitching the hardest.

If you're sophisticated enough to pick apart every single plot hole (my 11 year old cousins weren't) you should probably know that the only thing that comes close to driving more people crazy (in real life) than love is religion. At a certain age, if you can't relate to this idea, there's a strong chance that your junk is broken or atrophied. Lol. It should've been the least controversial motive and I'll be the first one to point at the irony and implications of the last two weeks of shitstorms.

This is borderline girls are yucky, 40 year old virgin shit.


----------



## Synn (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Shadow050 (Sep 5, 2012)

Addy said:


> i won't say "i" even though i posted a thread about it since i know many have reached this conclusion by themselves.
> 
> anyway, tobi, you suck. your reason sucks ass and you will always suck  even his fire isn't that impressive. it was defeated so easily.
> 
> ...



BEST PART??

 it's not even going to really be Kakashi's "Fault" that Rin died... bet anything on that.

Obito is blaming Kakashi for Rin's death because Kakashi couldn't keep an unreasonable promise that he basically was forced to agree to lol.

heard it here first


----------



## Hexa (Sep 5, 2012)

Nagato: went crazy because the guy on his team died -- STATUS: REASONABLE
Obito: went crazy because the girl on his team died -- STATUS: WTF


----------



## G Felon (Sep 5, 2012)

This manga is a huge fail first tobi is obito now obito started a war killing thousands of people, manipulated and used everyone around him,and killed his Sensai just because Rin died?! Who Is rin anyways?!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 5, 2012)

SonicTron said:


> Go fuck yourself kishimoto.  I trusted that you would weave a believable backstory for Tobito, but instead you gave us the troped as fuck love and blame routine.
> 
> God. Dammit.



Can you give a good reasoning then? Because from what I have seen, the death of someone close to you isn't something people take lightly, sure not everyone goes crazy from it, but there are people who do end up losing themselves and end up being something like Tobi, I think they are called "murders", there's probably others like them too that have similar trauma that they couldn't get over for whatever reason.


 Death is a huge trigger in people for one reason or another, sometimes good, sometimes bad. Obito simply got a bad effect from Rin's death, there's nothing wrong with that story wise, as it's realistic and far better then just having some person who's doing shit for no actual reason even though realistically there is a reason, and it's probably because of someone's death or something else of a similar traumatic event.


----------



## vegeta2002 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Nagato: went crazy because the guy on his team died -- STATUS: REASONABLE
> Obito: went crazy because the girl on his team died -- STATUS: WTF



Think reading Naruto slowly turns you off to women? Diabolical...

You could probably end more conflict lowering male testoterone levels, than you could with the Moon's Eye plan.


----------



## Synn (Sep 5, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Nagato: went crazy because the guy on his team died -- STATUS: REASONABLE
> Obito: went crazy because the girl on his team died -- STATUS: WTF



Don't be silly, Hexa


----------



## Kakarrot (Sep 5, 2012)

Alright. So Rin is basically the only person that Obito truly likes/loves. She dies, leaving him with no-one. Hmm, I wonder.


----------



## Renyou (Sep 5, 2012)

Kakarrot said:


> Alright. So Rin is basically the only person that Obito truly likes/loves. She dies, leaving him with no-one. Hmm, I wonder.



Because it's impossible for anyone to move on in this manga. So far so good.


----------



## Rios (Sep 5, 2012)

He would have been best bros with Kakashi, for sure.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Nic said:


> I'm sure Rin is proud in the afterlife.



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!



Hexa said:


> Nagato: went crazy because the guy on his team died -- STATUS: REASONABLE
> Obito: went crazy because the girl on his team died -- STATUS: WTF



*Nagato*:
Parents died, country was destroyed by constant war, lived a life of endless battle, Yahiko died, unnamed comrades died one after the other, entire life was consumed by finding the answer for peace.

Written pretty poorly, but reasonable.

*Obito*:

Currently, Rin's death is the only possible thing the author can exploit, based off what the reader knows of his character. Kishi will likely tack on a few reasons while uncovering exactly what happened after he was revived or recovered, so we'll just have to wait and see.

But left as is, this is complete shit.


----------



## vegeta2002 (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Obito*

1. Horribly disfigured in a ninja war
2. Forced to live up to Uchiha standards as a child
3. Lived a life of constant battle, but mostly as Tobi
4. Lost Rin and a bunch of named Akatsuki comrades. He actually thanked them for their sacrifice
5. Ended looking for peace in the wrong places 
6. May have eliminated his parents along with his entire clan in the Uchiha massacre
7. Unable to ever return home

There's very little happiness in Obito's life too. Nagato always had Konan, while Obito had to hide his true identity from even Akatsuki. His hatred of the ninja world is legit.


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Sep 5, 2012)

Klue said:


> *Nagato*:
> Parents died, country was destroyed by constant war, lived a life of endless battle, Yahiko died, unnamed comrades died one after the other, entire life was consumed by finding the answer for peace.



*Kakashi: *parents died, country destroyed by constant war, lived a life of endless battle, his comrades died one after the other, entire life was consumed by finding free time to read porn novels


----------



## Undertaker (Sep 5, 2012)

Really, Kishimoto, really??? 

Oh, well... Do as you want.


----------



## SonicTron (Sep 5, 2012)

vegeta2002 said:


> *Obito*
> 
> 1. Horribly disfigured in a ninja war
> 2. Forced to live up to Uchiha standards as a child
> ...



Uhhh huh, pretty much all of those things happened long after he turned evil.  Prior, pretty much all that happened was: crybaby uchiha, and please protect my crush.


----------



## Anonymouse (Sep 5, 2012)

vegeta2002 said:


> *Obito*
> 
> 1. Horribly disfigured in a ninja war
> 2. Forced to live up to Uchiha standards as a child
> ...



1) Because he was a good enough person to save his friend.
2) LOL. No. At no point do we see him receiving any negativity solely because he's an Uchiha. He was talked down to for being a crybaby, though.

Everything after that on your list happened AFTER he went bad and can't possibly be a CAUSE of it.

So your evidence is that he was a good person. Seems legit.


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Sep 5, 2012)

SonicTron said:


> Uhhh huh, pretty much all of those things happened long after he turned evil.  Prior, pretty much all that happened was: crybaby uchiha, and please protect my crush.



All that happened was Obito living in constant war, getting disfigured and losing the love of his life.


----------



## Anonymouse (Sep 5, 2012)

Naruto Fighto said:


> All that happened was Obito living in constant war, getting disfigured and losing the love of his life.



1) He was a ninja. It's his job.

2) He was a nice guy and saved his friend.

3) The "love of his life" was a pre-teen. Pedo much?


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Sep 5, 2012)

Anonymouse said:


> 1) He was a ninja. It's his job.
> 
> 2) He was a nice guy and saved his friend.
> 
> 3) The "love of his life" was a pre-teen. Pedo much?



1) That is why Tobi wants to bring down the ninja system......

2) He realized being nice will leave you disfigured under a rock 

3) Weren't they like 12? Completely legal..........


----------



## Marsala (Sep 5, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Nagato: went crazy because the guy on his team died -- STATUS: REASONABLE
> Obito: went crazy because the girl on his team died -- STATUS: WTF



Nagato didn't turn against his family and friends and start killing them all within a couple of years, though. His enemies stayed the same, he just adopted more ruthless methods.

Obito had a Sasuke level breakdown, but it was over Rin instead of Itachi who had already ruined Sasuke's mental health.


----------



## Kage (Sep 5, 2012)

i prepared myself for this last week and yet it didn't make the reveal any less terrible


----------



## m1cojakle (Sep 5, 2012)

Seriously though, is it too much to ask for just one actually evil villain that ins't dependent on some sob story?

Bring back crazy blind Itachi?  That one page where he starts yelling at Sasuke was the best.


----------



## Setsuna00 (Sep 5, 2012)

A lot of a red substance in here....interesting. Where could it all be from?


----------



## Escargon (Sep 5, 2012)

Man those StarWars memes never gets old.


----------



## Kakarrot (Sep 5, 2012)

Haters/Deniers, keep on fighting the good fight. Your posts bring me great amusement.


----------



## SasukeITA (Sep 5, 2012)

Let's remember the times when the Uchiha were a respectable and feared clan. 
Obito was and apparently is a crybaby. I hope this is not really his reason for his actions. The loss of a loved one? Seriously?


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2012)

Slightly embarrassed.

There are posts last week where I slam the notion that it's just about Rin. 

It's again this weird relationship where somehow a character who hardly knew someone somehow developed such a strong love for them.

I'm sure if Tobi talks further we'll learn that it's more than just Rin...nevertheless, words can't describe how I felt about that panel.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 5, 2012)

Nagato's was far more reasonable. 

He experienced the loss and destruction caused by war, therefore he decided to end it no matter how.


----------



## kingcools (Sep 5, 2012)

obito just said that he did not return to the village due to rins death.
Thats all.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (Sep 5, 2012)

Totally lame. I liked the "achieving peace" theme more. It at least gave that cool anti-hero aura.


----------



## Kakarrot (Sep 5, 2012)

You know, when you look at it, there's a high probability that Obito's aim was incredibly similar to Nagato's. Although, with Madara now here, I think its going out of the window.


----------



## Ibb (Sep 5, 2012)

So does this mean that Tobi is a virgin?


----------



## Rios (Sep 5, 2012)

Ibb said:


> So does this mean that Tobi is a virgin?



Could be. Assuming he doesnt fap every day all this pent up sexual frustration leads to violence.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 5, 2012)

Wait wait, I hope people are mad because it's a crappy reason for war

and not mad because he turned angst because someone close to him died. Just making sure I'm not agreeing with shallow fucks here


----------



## kingcools (Sep 5, 2012)

Kenju Tohno said:


> Wait wait, I hope people are mad because it's a crappy reason for war


he never said rin was the reason for the war


----------



## UberDruid (Sep 5, 2012)

Ibb said:


> So does this mean that Tobi is a virgin?



Tobi had black and white Zetsu.


----------



## Setsuna00 (Sep 5, 2012)

Kenju Tohno said:


> Wait wait, I hope people are mad because it's a crappy reason for war
> 
> and not *mad because he turned angst because someone close to him died. Just making sure I'm not agreeing with shallow fucks here*



That's exactly the reason.




kingcools said:


> he never said rin was the reason for the war


Don't bother. They read what they want to read. I could be on here every minute trying to tell them and there will still be a new thread about their total misunderstanding of it every 5 minutes.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 5, 2012)

Setsuna00 said:


> That's exactly the reason.



Goddammit,

Well him turning evil because someone close to him died is still pretty bad because of the position he's in. If it was someone else it would have been better


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 5, 2012)

I liked it. Obito was young at the time and it makes sense he would get pissed that Rin died.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

vegeta2002 said:


> *Obito*
> 
> 1. Horribly disfigured in a ninja war
> 2. Forced to live up to Uchiha standards as a child
> ...



First of all, thank you for replying to me with something other than: "Shut up, wait and see." 

+reps for that.

I can't buy into some of these potential motives, because they don't really make any sense. Think of who Tobi was, how he acted and what he did; with all of that considered, point to me how one can justify some of the arguments you have listed.

The point is to make a connection between the loving child that was Obito, to the evil madman that is Obito today.

This man attacked Konoha a year after the 3rd War ended, placed explosive tags on a new born, ripped the 9 Tails out of his sensei's wife, attacked the village with it, attempted to kill his sensei directly, killed Hiruzen's wife, a bunch of ANBU, etc., all because:


*Spoiler*: __ 





vegeta2002 said:


> Rin died and he was horrible disfigured upon his recovery?



Come on man, this first one is completely ridiculous. 



vegeta2002 said:


> Rin died and he was forced to live up to Uchiha standards as a child?



Did he even once mention that he was bothered by what the rest of the Uchiha Clan thought of him?



vegeta2002 said:


> Rin died and he lived a life of constant battle, mostly as Tobi.



Lol, what?

So what was he good Obito-Tobi, and the constant battles, along with the memories of his lost in the Chuunin Exam to Gai, and his short scrap with the Hidden Rock ninja, lead him to become an evil mastermind?

Obito never expressed a concern for the ills of war during his childhood, never did he once indicate an interest in ending war and finding peace.



vegeta2002 said:


> Lost Rin and a bunch of named Akatsuki comrades. He actually thanked them for their sacrifice



He was already evil by this point, and dedicated to the Moon's Eye Plan.



vegeta2002 said:


> Ended looking for peace in the wrong places



Not sure what you're saying here, but young Obito never once expressed a desire to find peace. Never showed a concern for the corrupted ninja system or anything of that matter.

He only wanted to protect his comrades, earn his rival's respect, possibly become Hokage(?) and express his love for Rin.



vegeta2002 said:


> May have eliminated his parents along with his entire clan in the Uchiha massacre



He became evil, because he killed his own parents during the Uchiha Clan massacre.

Lol, what? 



vegeta2002 said:


> Unable to ever return home



He didn't return home because Kakashi let Rin die, or so what was implied in this chapter. Even if he wasn't allowed to return home, why would he then want to utterly destroy Konoha?


----------



## oprisco (Sep 5, 2012)

OP your thread is pointless.

His motivations lie not behind Rins death.

You tards read the manga wrong.



> he obviously asked obito why, when he survived the rock incidence, he did not return to the village.
> Obito then answers because you let rin die.
> *He did not say "i did all(e.g. the war) this because you let rin die" but he said "i did not return to the village because you let rin die"*.





This means: All your fucking hate is pointless.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 5, 2012)

^ I agree people are just getting mad for no reason. what would have been a better explanation?

Sharingan and Uchiha darkness makes them hate everything and act crazy.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Sep 5, 2012)

Tobi is what would happen if Naruto doesn't get sakura out of his system. Still its a good explanation about why he didn't come back to the village. He left Rin with Kakashi and he got her killed.
Uchiha's are loners at heart apparently


----------



## Lost on Words (Sep 5, 2012)

Obito obviously reads the telegrams


----------



## Setsuna00 (Sep 5, 2012)

Matta Clatta said:


> Tobi is what would happen if Naruto doesn't get sakura out of his system. Still its a good explanation about why he didn't come back to the village. He left Rin with Kakashi and he got her killed.
> Uchiha's are loners at heart apparently



Well Naruto didn't leave anyone to Sakura. He left her to himself. He shoulders everything. He never lets anyone do anything. That's where he is different.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Sep 5, 2012)

You guys amuse me to no end. He didnt say anything about rins death making him do all of these evil things. He said thats why he didnt return to kakashi and co.


----------



## oprisco (Sep 5, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> You guys amuse me to no end. He didnt say anything about rins death making him do all of these evil things. He said thats why he didnt return to kakashi and co.




I dont get why people dont see this.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 5, 2012)

oprisco said:


> I dont get why people dont see this.



they lack  Hatred Reading comprehension


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> ^ I agree people are just getting mad for no reason. what would have been a better explanation?
> 
> Sharingan and Uchiha darkness makes them hate everything and act crazy.



Firstly, I'm not mad at all, just disappointed, so far. 

I'll hold my final judgement until after all of the facts are laid out for consideration, but assuming Obito's main motivation is Rin, I don't feel as if it is enough to justify what he ultimately became.

Tobi was described as a man that used hatred, completely in opposition with the Obito the reader knows. Rin simply isn't an acceptable basis for this most drastic change.

At least I and a number of readers feel this way. Again, Obito's story isn't complete, there is still an opportunity to build upon his story. How believable it will be, I'm not sure - and honestly, I don't think he can pull it off.

If my guess is correct, most of what changed Obito happened after the battle at Kannabi Bridge. Right now, I have at least some evidence that would suggest that he died about a year prior to his attack on Konoha - largely depends on whether the author changed the estimated time when Minato became the Hokage.

Does anyone know how long the 3rd war lasted after Obito died?


----------



## taydev (Sep 5, 2012)

The level of "lame" in this manga is over 9000!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 5, 2012)

crystalblade13 said:


> You guys amuse me to no end. He didnt say anything about rins death making him do all of these evil things. He said thats why he didnt return to kakashi and co.



That's desperate semantics, that is pretty much synonymous with him going evil.


----------



## Ibb (Sep 5, 2012)

Why doesn't Obito use the Rinnegan to bring Rin back to life?


----------



## Danielle (Sep 5, 2012)

Kishi went with the lamest and most crappy choice for his motivation. Just hoping it is Obito trollin and there is more to it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 5, 2012)

Ibb said:


> Why doesn't Obito use the Rinnegan to bring Rin back to life?



Obito could have done a lot of things to have ended the story early...


----------



## ZeroWolf123 (Sep 5, 2012)

nope Kishi just be on some real troll shit.

No way an Uchiha is gonna go that far for a woman


----------



## UberDruid (Sep 5, 2012)

ZeroWolf123 said:


> nope Kishi just be on some real troll shit.
> 
> No way an Uchiha is gonna go that far for a woman



Itachi killed his entire clan and became a fugitive just for Sasuke. It would not be that far of a stretch after all.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 5, 2012)

Don't know of anyone will even read this, but not only have HALF off all ninja in the Narutoverse loose someone importaint to them, but Obito is a pussy of he can't handle runs death to the point of killing everyone Rin loves.


----------



## Leuconoe (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh my God Kishi why. 

I am so disappointed.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 5, 2012)

What do you mean it's not all there is to it.


----------



## Leuconoe (Sep 5, 2012)

Okay, went back and re-read. :u There's gotta be another reason and I'm keeping the theory I had before this chapter.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 5, 2012)

it would've made more sense if he's angry because they didn't come back to get his dead body.  




PikaCheeka said:


> Yep. What a pathetic guy.
> 
> Tobi just lost all chances of being FV. *TnJ victim confirmed*.


yeah, I hate how all this to have something for Naruto to relate to.


----------



## Bender (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm not sure who the bigger bitch is of the villains in the story are anymore.  

Obito

Nagato

Sasuke

Jesus fucking christ, bad writing should be considered a crime.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 5, 2012)

Bender said:


> I'm not sure who the bigger bitch is of the villains in the story are anymore.
> 
> Obito
> 
> ...



Nagato and Sasuke went through a pretty fucking horrible child hood though. There's people in real life who've went through things less worse than that and still come out pretty fucked up. Not as fucked up as they are to the point where they're willing to kill others, but they're pretty angsty and may even need psychiatric help. 

Plus, Sasuke was manipulated by Tobito to become into a villain anyway. He would've edged eventually onto the side of heroism.

And Nagato went through the horrors of war and lost many people he cherished.

Don't you think it's more realistic though(Not Tobi's reason, but I do believe that his ENTIRE motivation has yet to be revealed, hopefully)? Would you prefer them being cartoonish villains such as Skeletor and Dick Dastardly, who has no real reason for the things they do, and just pretty much do it because they can?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 5, 2012)

Evil for the hell of it tends to produce the biggest dilemmas IRL and fiction alike.


----------



## HakuGaara (Sep 5, 2012)

Why can't people see how horrible this is? Even Itachi's retcon is more acceptable than this tripe.


----------



## Kage (Sep 5, 2012)

HakuGaara said:


> Why can't people see how horrible this is? Even Itachi's retcon is more acceptable than this tripe.



dunno bout that...i think the conclusion we can draw from this ultimately is that Uchiha "plot twists" tend to turn said plot into garbage.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 5, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Don't you think it's more realistic though(Not Tobi's reason, but I do believe that his ENTIRE motivation has yet to be revealed, hopefully)? *Would you prefer them being cartoonish villains such as Skeletor and Dick Dastardly, who has no real reason for the things they do, and just pretty much do it because they can?*



The "doing it for the lulz" villains can be a lot of fun if done well, and even if they're not done that well, there isn't much to complain about.

This shit is just downright painful though. I'd rather have him just be a total crackhead who had a gallon of absinthe poured over his brain or something.


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 5, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> What do you mean it's not all there is to it.



I think you got it backward.


----------



## Ricardox (Sep 5, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> Kishimoto is getting predictable. Such a shame, until now most if not all predictions made by anyone turned out to be false and the real thing was often much more interesting. Now... he's taking the cheesy way out. A real shame...




Perhaps it's the editors influence, i really expected Tobi to be someone without any connection to Kakashi, someone with an even longer longing hatred for Konoha, his reason is the same as Orochimaru's, Sasuke's, Nagato and so on, i expected to be at least something more not just some feeling out of resentment or suffering, until this year Tobi looked to be more of the Aizen sort of villain, but now even Hidan fills better the role for that. I feel disappointed


----------



## ch1p (Sep 6, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> I think you got it backward.



I meant Rin is the new Tiny (Nagato's dog), because that's how people are treating this chapter, but what you posted is fine too from another perspective.


----------



## redman919 (Sep 6, 2012)

From the way he was talking, I doubt very much that's the real reason. 

However, if it is the real reason, then his moon eye plan is more plausible.... he doesn't wanna see people suffer like Kakashi did


----------



## jacamo (Sep 6, 2012)

for a girl who still thinks its cool to have stickers on her face


----------



## LS20 (Sep 6, 2012)

vegeta2002 said:


> It's so meta. Butthurt fans are falling into a "cycle of hatred". I'm laughing my ass off. One day, I believe there will come a time when people truly understand each other that this manga's target audience is the same as Pokemon's. I can't really be mad that I grew up and the manga didn't.



These "kids" he's targeting must be pretty dumb then...


----------



## Kakarrot (Sep 6, 2012)

It was obvious that it was someone Kakashi knew. Why else would he be there? He's completely outclassed without Kamui, his presence there was obviously for the plot. 

His motivation hasn't been revealed yet. Wait. Hopefully that statement will soothe the butthurt fans.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 6, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> I think you got it backward.



Awesome lol.


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Sep 6, 2012)

Kakarrot said:


> It was obvious that it was someone Kakashi knew. Why else would he be there? He's completely outclassed without Kamui, his presence there was obviously for the plot.



I don't know what you're saying here, "Gai is outclassed without the gates", "Naruto is outclassed without kyubi". 

And no, Kakashi went head to head against jinchuriki zombies and he didn't use kamui. So he is the one that is least outclassed without his trump jutsu.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## Bender (Sep 6, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> I think you got it backward.



lol perfect +reps


----------



## Escargon (Sep 6, 2012)

This is just perfect.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 6, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> I think you got it backward.



I just spit my Coke


----------



## m1cojakle (Sep 6, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Nagato and Sasuke went through a pretty fucking horrible child hood though. There's people in real life who've went through things less worse than that and still come out pretty fucked up. Not as fucked up as they are to the point where they're willing to kill others, but they're pretty angsty and may even need psychiatric help.
> 
> Plus, Sasuke was manipulated by Tobito to become into a villain anyway. He would've edged eventually onto the side of heroism.
> 
> ...



Why u hatin on Skeletor?

If Tobi was even 1% of the villain that Skeletor is, I would have to consider Kishi a respectable author.  But Obito is shit and his back story is based upon the death of his tween crush.  <-- Fucking lame.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 6, 2012)

Who the hell compared Naruto lame villains with Skeletor?


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Sep 6, 2012)

Angry fans: "Tobito is shit, blablabla"

-Tobito does some badass shit next chapter

Reformed fans: "I always liked Tobito, he is cool"


----------



## Kakarrot (Sep 6, 2012)

Naruto Fighto said:


> Angry fans: "Tobito is shit, blablabla"
> 
> -Tobito does some badass shit next chapter
> 
> Reformed fans: "I always liked Tobito, he is cool"





That's probably what's going to happen


----------



## On and On (Sep 6, 2012)

Bender said:


> I'm not sure who the bigger bitch is of the villains in the story are anymore.
> 
> Obito
> 
> ...



Sasuke had a pretty fucked up life 

Obito is a total lame, too lame to be Tobi 

Nagato's story was already kinda tired, but now any "child of war" story doesn't compare to his


----------



## Kakarrot (Sep 6, 2012)

Come on people, wait for a fucking explanation before you call Obito 'lame'


----------



## On and On (Sep 6, 2012)

Kakarrot said:


> Come on people, wait for a fucking explanation before you call Obito 'lame'



I did. His reasoning is Rin  No amount of details will change the fact that that's the reason


----------



## Kakarrot (Sep 6, 2012)

I fell into the trap. How troublesome.


----------



## kingcools (Sep 6, 2012)

m1cojakle said:


> Why u hatin on Skeletor?
> 
> If Tobi was even 1% of the villain that Skeletor is, I would have to consider Kishi a respectable author.  But Obito is shit and his back story is based upon the death of his tween crush.  <-- Fucking lame.



shhh, you did not understand the chapter


----------



## kingcools (Sep 6, 2012)

On and On said:


> I did. His reasoning is Rin  No amount of details will change the fact that that's the reason



its not. reread the chapter.


----------



## HolyDemon (Sep 6, 2012)

On and On said:


> I did. His reasoning is Rin  No amount of details will change the fact that that's the reason



Even if it was, what's so lame about that?

Itachi's reasoning is Sasuke. Was he lame? Yes


----------



## Omolara (Sep 6, 2012)

I thought he was just fucking with him. If he knows Kakashi, he knows the dude bathes in survivor's guilt. He didn't elaborate, he just went, "haha, no." because he really has no time for that. I'm sure she might have originally been  part of it, but what he's doing is too much for revenge when he could have just ganked him in his sleep or killed his students or something. There's more. 

I saw this thread before the chapter, and I was all geared up to be disappointed by a big sob story about Rin being his only love and whatnot. That didn't happen, so I'm looking forward to seeing what else happens.


----------



## Delicious (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## PopoTime (Sep 6, 2012)

Mfw i first saw the page





My reaction when i realised the shit storm that would follow

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wi0iu0VBUjM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 6, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I meant Rin is the new Tiny (Nagato's dog), because that's how people are treating this chapter, but what you posted is fine too from another perspective.



Ya I knew what you meant. 

Best thing to do is what and see cause the manga isn't over yet and things are just starting to unfold.


----------



## Santeira (Sep 6, 2012)

I have no problem with this. He could have turned evil from anything.

Obito loves Rin, and entrusted his Sharingan to Kakashi with hope that Kakashi can look after her. But that didn't happen, and Rin died. Rin probably died because of the war.

And turning evil because of a girl seems like a legit reason.


----------



## James (Sep 6, 2012)

People get fucked up by trauma. This is roughly what I think went down.

Obito, after surviving, became aware of Rin's death. 

He was mad and upset and didn't know what to do. He had nothing left to live for.

In his vulnerable state, he was exploited and brainwashed by Mega old dying Madara. It wasn't hard. He only has half a fucking brain anyway.


----------



## Tidezen (Sep 6, 2012)

James said:


> People get fucked up by trauma. This is roughly what I think went down.
> 
> Obito, after surviving, became aware of Rin's death.
> 
> ...



+rep for actual thinking

rest of you, if you've never cared about another person more than life itself, you really wouldn't understand.  I'd suggest stop reading manga and go out and live some life until you do.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 6, 2012)

Tidezen said:


> +rep for actual thinking
> 
> rest of you, if you've never cared about another person more than life itself, you really wouldn't understand.  I'd suggest stop reading manga and go out and live some life until you do.



This brand of apologism is nothing short of hilarious, you might as well have stated "YOU JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND," it would've made no difference. The people criticizing it understand it perfectly, and with that understanding, come to the conclusion that it is lame.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Sep 6, 2012)

Plenty of people are saying that it's more of his reason for why he never came back to the village, although I do think we're supposed to believe that it's because he let Rin die.

There is still a lot more left to be explained, so I'm not ready to rage quite yet.


----------



## AnimeGreatNinja (Sep 7, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This brand of apologism is nothing short of hilarious, you might as well have stated "YOU JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND," it would've made no difference. The people criticizing it understand it perfectly, and with that understanding, come to the conclusion that it is lame.


quiet wait for next chapter


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes, it's a shitty reason. Kishi is such a disappointment.


----------



## Lord Stark (Sep 7, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> No one bitched when Darth Vader did it.



A grown man committing atrocities to save his wife and potentially his children can't even be compared to a man committing atrocities...because his 13 year old crush already died.  

And Anakin staying on the Dark Side after finding out he murdered the very woman he became evil for _as well as_ his unborn children makes sense.  Palpatine was literally all he had left in the galaxy aside from Kenobi...that being said, the Prequel Trilogy is some of the worst writing I've seen even being an avid Star Wars fan...but even that is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Obito's story/Naruto in general.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 7, 2012)

I dont know if this is trolling.
Or if Kishi has an obscure sense of humor regarding -cause of woman-
Or if he just came with it because of it

I just know that it cracked me up and made me laugh real hard.


----------



## HakuGaara (Sep 7, 2012)

James said:


> People get fucked up by trauma.



*What* trauma??? It's Obito for fuck sakes.

Sasuke had trauma.

Nagato had trauma.

Obito did *not* have bloody trauma! He led a fairly happy life. He reconciled his differences with Kakashi. He accepted his fate. The only thing he regretted was not telling Rin he loved her. So he *somehow* finds out she dies and then comes back from the dead to ruin the world????? Sorry but no matter how much you try to 'rationalize' it, it is shitty ass writing.


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Sep 7, 2012)

Synn said:


> Why the fuck does he blame Kakashi? Rin was a shinobi, too. It's her fault she died.



In Kishi's world, women are weak and must be protected.


----------



## atduncan (Sep 7, 2012)

Why didn't obito help protect rin after he got out of the cave in? Just wondering.....


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 7, 2012)

That makes no sense unless Rin died immediately afterwards and that didn't happen. He stayed buried until Rin died?


----------



## Kakarrot (Sep 7, 2012)

He couldn't. He was either;

a) Still too injured
b) Trapped by Madara. You just don't defy Madara and leave
c) He'd already been brainwashed.


----------

